# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Mein Krebs ist weg, durch IRE

## werner m

Hallo,
vor 11 Tagen wurde mit IRE mein Prostata-krebs entfernt. Hoffentlich dauerhaft.
Wie geht es mir:
Direkt am Folgetag war das subjektive Gesundheitsgefühl absolut normal.
Der Dauerkatheter  schmerzte je nach Lage. Bei mir konnte der Katheter am zweiten Tag gezogen werden.
Leider konnte ich den Urin nur sehr kurz halten.  Am dritten Tag Entlassung. Absetzung aller Medikamente.
Danach hatte ich am 4 und 5 Tag die ersten Ansätze einer nächtlichen Errektion.
Tag 6-8 fühlte ich mich schlapp mit leichtem Fieber von bis zu 37,7 Grad. Mein Darmausgang schmerzt leicht vom
Einführen der Ultraschallsonde.
Heute, Tag 11 immer noch spüre ich meinen Darmausgang und ich muss bei Harndrang sofort und schnell zur Toilette.
Ich kann es kaum verhalten und trage deshalb vorläufig Binden als Vorlage. Es ist auch noch etwas Blut im Urin.
Sonst geht es mir gefühlt normal. Das Haus kann ich für ca 60 bis 90 min verlassen, damit ich rechtzeitig eine Toilette sofort
erreichen kann.

Ich werde hier in Abständen weiter berichten

Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen

----------


## Georg_

Wo hast Du denn die NanoKnife Operation machen lassen?

----------


## Sten DK

Hallo, bei mir würde vor einige Wochen her Prostatakrebs konstatiert. Gleason 3+3 =6 und ich bin 53 Jahre alt.

Georg, du bist ja ziemlich aktiv auf diesem Forum und ich finde deinen Bericht auch sehr ausführlich und gut. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, wie kann es sein das die Rezidiv Werte bei NanoKnife besser sein sollte als bei radikale Prostatekomie. Bei radikale Prostatekomie wird der ganze Prostata doch entfernt und damit ist das Risiko für das man nicht alle Krebs Zellen entfernt doch geringer als bei NaniKnife.

Danke für alle gute Ratschläge.

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Im Moment gibt es in Deutschland bisher nur drei Möglichkeiten sich mit der irreversiblen Elektroporation = anderes Wort ist NanoKnife behandeln zu lassen.
Einmal die zwei Privatkliniken in Offenbach und in Heidelberg. Die Kosten bewegen sich je nachdem wo die vorrausgehende Biopsie und MRT gemacht wurden
von ca 10 bis 25 Tausend Euro. Man kann MRT gestützte Biopsien auch auf Krankenschein bei manchen Kliniken machen lassen. Dann muß man aber schon im Vorfeld sagen, das man die Stanzorte der Nadeln genau nachvollziehen will.
Dann gibt es die Charite Berlin in der die IRE zur Zeit als Studie läuft. Gleason 6 fällt da sicher in das Zulassungsmuster. Ich hatte 7a.
Die Uni-Kliniken Heidelberg bemühen sich zur Zeit ebenfalls um eine Zulassung einer IRE Studie. Wann das der Fall ist, muß ggfls nachgefragt werden bzw. steht auf der Homepage unter Studien.
Ich habe meine IRE in der Charite erhalten.
Dort muß man sich als Studienteilnehmer bewerben. Eine Antwort dauert allerdings.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sten DK,

ich weiß nicht, ob die Rezidiv-Werte bei Nano-knife-Behandlung besser sind, als bei der RPE. Sollte das wirklich so sein, wird es wohl daran liegen, dass mit Nano-knife die weniger agressiven und weniger ausgebreiteteren Tumore behandelt werden. Solltest Du Dich für Nano-knife interessieren, ist Professor Schostak in Magdeburg sicher eine gute Adresse.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## werner m

Hi,
Wie oben bereits geschrieben gibt es bisher nur die genannten drei Möglichkeiten. In Magdeburg wird diese Behandlung nicht gemacht.
Also keine sinnvolle Adresse.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung*

Bitte auch die nachfolgenden Links zum Thema anklicken:

http://www.prostata-center.de/index..../nanoknife-ire

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa.../Nanoknife.pdf

http://members.liwest.at/tuechler/Prostata-NanoKnife-IRE.html

http://www.prostata-therapie.de/das-gesundheitskonzept-fuer-maenner/prostatakrebs/nanoknife-ire-verfahren/

http://www.wpz-koeln.de/de/prostatak...nanoknife.html


*"Jede verstrichene Minute ist eine Minute weniger Zukunft, ist eine Minute mehr Vergangenheit"*
(J. Heinrich Heikamp)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

> wie kann es sein das die Rezidiv Werte bei NanoKnife  besser sein sollte als bei radikale Prostatekomie. Bei radikale Prostatekomie  wird der ganze Prostata doch entfernt und damit ist das Risiko für das man nicht  alle Krebs Zellen entfernt doch geringer als bei NaniKnife.


 Ich habe  nur eine Statistik des Prostata-Zentrums Offenbach mit einer Statistik über  RPE verglichen. Daraus ergibt sich eine höhere Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit bei  RPE. Aus welchem Grund dies so ist kann ich nur vermuten.

Bei NanoKnife  werden (wenn erforderlich) alle Zellen der Prostata zerstört. Falls der Tumor die Kapsel verlassen  hat, so zerstört man so weit möglich auch diese Zellen. Das Risiko, dass nicht  alle Krebszellen entfernt werden ist daher nicht niedriger als bei einer RPE, ich denke sogar niedriger. Bei einer RPE kann  es z.B. positive Schnittränder geben und dann sind noch Krebszellen nach der  Operation in der Prostataloge verblieben.

@WernerE: die Empfehlung sich in Magdeburg beraten  zu lassen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wie Prof. Schostak hier im Forum  berichtete, hat er bereits vier Artikel publiziert in denen vor dem Einsatz von  NanoKnife gewarnt wird da diese Behandlung wahrscheinlich unwirksam sei. Statt  dessen soll man sich besser mit HIFU in Magdeburg behandeln lassen.

Z.B. bei mir hat NanoKnife jedoch sehr gut gewirkt, wie durch ein PSMA PET/MRT nachgewiesen werden konnte.

P.S.
@Harald: Das WPZ ist wiederum auf die Brachytherapie spezialisiert.

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
jetzt sind es 7 Wochen nach dem Eingriff.

Das subjektive Gesundheitsgefühl ist normal gesund. Im Detail sieht es doch anders aus.
Die Schmerzen am Darmausgang waren nicht Schmerzen des Darmausganges, sonder rührten vom Eingriff in der Prostata her.
Selbst heute spüre ich etwas wenn ich mich aufrecht auf etwas Hartes setze. Ist aber harmlos. Das eigentliche Problem ist immer
noch eine gewisse Inkontinenz. Verursacht durch den Dauerkatheter. Es ist teilweise schlimmer als zu Beginn. Ich verliere manchmal
Tropfen beim Gehen, Bücken, Husten oder auch nur beim Stehen. Das war zu Beginn nicht so. Wenn wirklich Harndrang kommt, muß ich
laufen, sonst kommt schon vorher etwas heraus. Das dies so lange anhält, verwundert mich. Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum man nicht 
wesentlich dünnere Katheter einsetzt. Sollten diese durch irgendwelche festeren Bestandteile verstopfen, würde man das schnell 
bemerken und könnte mit einer 10 ml Spritze den Katheter leersaugen.
Na ja, ich hoffe das hört bald auf. In den verlorenen Tropfen sind allem Anschein nach auch Schleim/Blutbestandteile aus der Prostata dabei.
Das ist gut so, damit das zerstörte Gewebe schneller entsorgt wird.

gruß an alle

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
mittlerweile sind es 11 Wochen nach dem Eingriff.
Das einzige was heute noch stört sind die Urintropfen die ich immer noch verliere. Nur durch die kurze Zeit des Dauerkatheters.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das normal ist oder ob ich mich zu blöd anstelle. Ich habe keine Beckenbodengymnastik erhalten. Wohl weil so ein Katheter
zu normal ist. Das unangenehme ist, das ich den Tropfen erst spüre wenn er fast "draußen" ist. Ich kann also nicht mehr abdrücken weil es bereits zu spät ist.
Vielleicht kann jemand mit Kathetererfahrung sich mal dazu äußern.
Die erste PSA  Bestimmung ist für Anfang Juni geplant.

viele Grüße

----------


## Georg_

Werner, ich glaube nicht, dass dies durch den Katheter verursacht wurde. Der war ja nur zwei Tage drin, kaum länger als bei einer Biopsie.

Vielleicht kannst Du mit den Ärzten in der Charite sprechen, was die Dir empfehlen können.

Grüße

Georg

----------


## werner m

Tja, das würde ich gern von anderen die einen Katheter tragen mußten wissen. 3 und 4 Wochen nach dem Eingriff war ich bei meinem Urologen. Für den waren die Probleme völlig normal. Als ich fragte, warum man nicht wesentlich dünnere Katheter verwendet, meinte er damit der Katheter nicht verstopft.
Wenn, dann müßte ich mit ihm sprechen. Ich wohne im Badischen in der Nähe (südlich) von Karlsruhe. Da ist die Charite weit weg.
Ansonsten fühle ich mich wie vor dem IRE Eingriff.

Gruß an Alle

----------


## Georg_

Die Charite müsste für ihre Studienteilnehmer doch ein offenes Ohr haben. Vielleicht können Sie Dir telefonisch einen Rat geben.

----------


## Drachenfels

Hallo Werner,

hoffentlich geht es schon besser.
Ich habe nach IRE zwei Wochen einen Katheter getragen und es kommen noch immer (Tropfen) Blut/Schleim (und Harn?) raus. Mit Vorlagen ist damit zu leben, aber natürlich hofft man, dass das mal aufhört.
Hast Du eine Vollablation gehabt? Dann könnte es sein, dass es vieles Abfallgewebe gibt, das Harndrang usw. (negativ) beeinflusst.

Gruss,

Drachenfels

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Nein, es war eine fokale Ablation im unteren rechten Drittel. Ich mache jetzt häufigere Beckenmuskulaturübungen und es ist jetzt deutlich besser. Es kommen nur noch gelegentlich Tropfen. Leider kann ich sie dann meist nicht mehr abdrücken. Ich vermute das der Schließmuskel nocht nicht richtig dicht macht, so daß bei einem bestimmten Druck in der Blase sich geringe Mengen Urin sich einen Weg bahnen. Aber es wird besser.
Zu Beginn habe ich Abfallgewebe beobachtet, jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr auffällig.

gruß

----------


## werner m

Hi,
Jetzt habe ich den ersten PSA Wert 16 Wochen nach der IRE Ablation erhalten. Der PSA Wert beträgt 1,34. 
Am 28. Okt 2015 betrug er 14,28 und am Tag vor der IRE, am 16. Febr. 2016 war er bereits auf 21 hochgeschnellt.
Das Prostatavolumen vor dem Eingriff betrug ca. 35 ml, jetzt ca. 28 ml. Die Differenz wurde zerstört. Beim heutigen Ultraschall wurden keine nekrotischen umherwabernden Reste entdeckt. Auch eine Höhle ist nicht entstanden, sondern das Gewebe hat sich zusammengezogen. Für einen unwissenden Beobachter sieht alles ziemlich normal aus.
Was ich jetzt vom PSA halten soll, ist mir noch unklar. Gewünscht hätte ich mir etwas unter 0,5. Jetzt muß man abwarten was die nächsten Jahre ergeben.
Wegen der immer noch ab und zu abgehenden Tropfen meinte mein Urologe, das dies auch von Signalen aus der Prostata kommen kann, so daß sich die Blase kontrahiert und damit den Schließmuskeldruck überwindet. Mehr Zeit, mehr Besserung. Wenn dies die einzigen Probleme nach einem Krebs sind, sind sie eigentlich noch goldig.

gruß

----------


## Drachenfels

Hallo Werner, 
was sagt der Urologe denn vom PSA-Wert? Es war doch eine fokale Ablation, dann bleibt also noch immer etwas von der Prostata übrig und ich würde sagen, dass es dann noch immer PSA-Wert geben kann (unter 3). Bei mir war PSA ungefähr sechs Wochen nach Vollablation mit IRE unter 0,5 (vor der Behandlung hatte es schon eine Senkung gegeben durch Hormontherapie von > 20 bis ungefähr 4). Ich weiss auch noch nicht genau was ich davon halten soll - wird PSA noch immer messbar sein auch nach Vollablation? Muss noch nachfragen.
Wie geht es mit der Potenz? Bei mir ist die noch nicht zurück.
Gruss,
Drachenfels

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Für den Urologen ist der Wert in Ordnung. Weil ja noch Prostata vorhanden ist mit Anteilen von benigmen Gewebe. Daher wird der Wert nie auf Null gehen. Es gibt ja eine Faustformel für einen noch "normalen"  PSA Wert: 0.06 x Prostatavolumen in g oder ccm.
Potenz: Mein Urologe glaubt nicht an die Angabe das die Potenz mehr oder weniger unberührt bleibt. Bei mir auch nicht. Es war sogar kurz nach dem Eingriff besser als jetzt. Jetzt ist das Würstchen nur zum Pinkeln gut. Aber dank  Sildenafil geht es dann doch. Ich hoffe auch, das es wieder besser wird.

gruß

----------


## Drachenfels

Keine Nebenwirkungen von Sildenafil?

----------


## Georg_

Durch eine Hormontherapie kommt es meist, um nicht zu sagen fast immer, zu einem Potenzverlust. Während der Hormontherapie kann man nicht sagen ob dies durch die Operation bedingt ist.

Sildenafil ist ein Generika von Viagra. 

Georg

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Ich habe keine Nebenwirkungen durch Sildenafil. Allerdings habe ich einen erhöhten Blutdruck. Sildenafil wirkt besser gegen hohen Blutdruck als alle anderen Medikamente.
 Ich hatte keine Hormontherapie.

----------


## Drachenfels

Hatte gerade Kontrolle, drei Monate nach IRE (Totalablation). Auf dem MRT-scan war nichts zu sehen, noch Resttumor weder Rezidive. PSA unter 1 (es gibt noch Restprostatagewebe). Also bis soweit hat es geklappt. Natürlich wird es noch weitere Kontrollen in der Zukunft geben. Die Potenz ist noch nicht zurück, aber das kann bis 8 Monate dauern.

----------


## werner m

Hallo, kleine Statusauffrischung. Im September hatte ich eine erneute Kontrolluntersuchung in der Charite. Dabei wurde das abladierte Areal mit drei Nadeln während einer MRT-Kontrolluntersuchung biopsiert. Das Ergebnis der entnommenen Proben war, das keine Tumorzellen gefunden wurden. Im MRT wurden ebenfalls keine suspekten Bereiche gefunden. Alles max. Pirads 2.
Also bisher optimal gelaufen.
Ich fühle mich absolut gesund und fit wie vorher. Allerdings benötige ich doch meist Sildenafil damit es wirklich zufriedenstellend klappt. Meine anfänglichen Probleme mit verlorenen Urintropfen sind fast weg. Zur Sicherheit trage ich dünne Einlagen, die aber meist nicht oder kaum verschmutzt sind. Dies als Preis für eine normale Lebensqualität ist leicht zu ertragen.

----------


## sommerwind61

Hallo 
schade das der Bericht nicht weitergeht.
Hoffe dass liegt an einer positiven Entwicklung was ich sehr für Sie hoffe.

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich sehr interessiert wie es weitergegangen ist, da ich auch überlege mich mit NanoKnife an der Charite behandeln zu lassen. Bewerbung läuft.

Also generell: für alle Erfahrungen bzgl. Nanoknife und insbesondere zu Behandlung an der Charite wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Unter oben "Wichtige Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs" findet sich dieser Text zu Nanoknife:

Die             Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms mit der NanoKnife-Therapie

----------


## MartinWK

Zur Charité kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe die IRE gerade in Offenbach ("Prostatacenter") machen lassen. Die haben nach meinen Recherchen die größte Erfahrung. Die Beratung war sehr gut, die Behandlung war sehr routiniert (siehe mein Profil) - die Nadeln werden frei Hand gesetzt, wurde mir selbstbewußt erklärt. Seit Dezember nehmen die an der CROES Studie teil (http://www.croesoffice.org/OngoingPr...ERegistry.aspx). Leider muss man die Kosten für die Behandlung selbst tragen (bzw. die Versicherung überzeugen).

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich glaube, wenn die Behandlung im Rahmen einer Studie erfolgt, so muss die Versicherung diese bezahlen. Vielleicht versuchst Du das nochmal abzuklären.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Spätestens nach dem 1. PSA-Wert werde ich der (privaten) KV die Endrechnung schicken mit umfangreicher Begründung. Bedingungen KK 2009: "Der Versicherer leistet im vertraglichen Umfang für Untersuchungs- oder Behandlungsmethoden und Arzneimittel, die von der Schulmedizin überwiegend anerkannt sind. Er leistet darüber hinaus für Methoden und Arzneimittel, die sich in der Praxis als ebenso erfolgversprechend bewährt haben...".
Von Studien ist darin keine Rede.

----------


## Georg_

Ich kenne jemanden der an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs erkrankt ist und im Rahmen einer Studie eine sehr teure Krebsmedizin erhält. Er ist gesetzlich versichert und hat von seiner Krankenkasse erklärt bekommen, sie würde diese Medizin bezahlen, da sie im Rahmen einer Studie gegeben wird.

----------


## Rastaman

Die Regeln der GKV helfen Martin bei der Auseinandersetzung mit seiner PKV nicht.

Die GKVs entscheiden häufig "politisch", wenn sie nämlich einen Aufschrei von zu vielen Betroffenen fürchten, möglicherweise unterstützt von Presse + wohlmeinenden Gesundheitspolitikern ("da ist der Mensch schon mit Krebs geschlagen, und dann entscheidet die herzlose Krankenkasse..."), die PKVs entscheiden fast immer gemäß Versicherungsbedingungen. Die wissen, daß die privat  Versicherten keine politische Lobby haben ("das sind doch diese Reichen, die sich aus dem Solidarsystem geschlichen haben, nu sollnse ma gucken wie sie zurechtkommen...").

@Martin: Probieren würde ich es bei Deiner PKV trotzdem.

----------


## Rastaman

> ...die privat  Versicherten... ("das sind doch diese Reichen, die sich aus dem Solidarsystem geschlichen haben, nu sollnse ma gucken wie sie zurechtkommen...").


PS: Bin selbst privat versichert, keine "Beihilfe" (= einer von den Kaviarfressern, wie Hartmut S. sie manchmal nennt)

----------


## MartinWK

Wie gesagt, werde es erst selbst versuchen (wichtig ist dabei das Abheben auf den eigenen Sonderfall, Präzedenzfälle, die auf viele Patienten zutreffen, sind gefürchtet und werden vorgerichtlich kaum positiv entschiden). Dann außergerichtlich mit Anwalt, dann mit Klage. Ist einfach zuviel Geld.

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Hier eine Statusauffrischung:
Mein PSA im März war wieder bei 3,6.
Also wächst irgendwo etwas weiter. Im Urologengespräch  haben wir ein PSMA/PET Ct vereinbart. Dies wurde vergangene Woche im Klinikum Karlsruhe durchgeführt.
Ergebnis: Knochen, Lymphknoten unauffällig. Rechts in der Prostata inhomogene Verteilung des Liganden, korreliert wahrscheinlich mit Tumorgewebe.

Also das gleiche Spiel wie vor einem Jahr. Jetzt muß wieder entschieden werden IRE oder radikale Entfernung. Als erstes habe ich die Befunde mal weggeschickt, um prüfen zu lassen ob eine IRE diese Reste noch vollständig entfernen kann.

Gruß

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

Du hast ja kein Profil aber aus Deinen Beiträgen entnehme ich: 

MRT gestützte Biopsie ergab in 3 von 31 Stanzen einen Gleason von 3+4= 7a.
Am Tag vor der IRE, am 16. Febr. 2016, PSA Wert 21.
IRE bei der Charite in Berlin, fokale Ablation im unteren rechten Drittel.
PSA Wert Mitte Juni 2016: 1,34
PSA Wert im März 2017: 3,6

Nach der IRE konnte der PSA Wert nicht sehr weit nach unten gehen, es waren ja noch 2/3 der Prostata vorhanden.

Eine fokale Therapie hat immer ein höheres Rezidiv-Risiko, da man nicht alle Tumorherde auf dem MRT sieht. Eine erneute IRE würde ich nicht machen, die Harnröhre wird sehr in Mitleidenschaft geraten und kann mit einer Vernarbung und Harnverhalt reagieren. Der PSA Wert von 21 spricht an sich auch gegen eine fokale Therapie, dies deutet auf ziemlich viel Tumorgewebe hin. 

Man könnte überlegen, die Prostata mit Cyberknife zu bestrahlen oder eine Operation offen oder "da-Vinci".

Georg

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Die Daten sind richtig. Ein erhöhtes Rezidivrisiko war mir klar. Deine These, daß die Harnröhre in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann, ist mir unbekannt. Woher weißt Du das?
Der PSA von 21 direkt vor der IRE zeigt schnelles Wachstum gegenüber der vorherigen Messung an. Warum ?? Teilweise Umwandlung nach Gleason 5 ??
Aber das Gewebe das erwischt wurde, war erledigt.
Ich tendiere bisher zur IRE weil danach die sonstigen Beschwerden im Vergleich zu allen anderen Methoden gering sind. Ansonsten würde ich das Messer gegenüber der Bestrahlung vorziehen. Diese kann nach dem Messer immer noch eingesetzt werden. Aber die Gefahr eines sekundären Strahlenkrebses nach mehr als 10 Jahren sehe ich auch. Ich bin jetzt 67 Jahre alt und 10 Jahre später ist noch kein Alter.

werner

----------


## Georg_

Wenn bei Dir jetzt ein Drittel der Prostata mit IRE behandelt wurde, so wird man wohl nicht ein weiteres Drittel behandeln sondern die ganze Prostata. Ob dies auch die Charite macht glaube ich nicht, diese nutzen IRE als fokale Therapie. 

In Offenbach wird die ganze Prostata behandelt, wenn man aber die ganze Prostata "unter Strom" setzt, so wird auch die Harnröhre in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Dies passiert auch bei einer TURP oder einer längeren Katheterperiode. Eine beschädigte Harnröhre reagiert mit Vernarbung und dies kann zu einem Harnverhalt führen. Wenn Du Dir die Berichte von IRE Patienten auf z.B. myprostate.eu ansiehst, so findest Du öfter, dass ein Harnverhalt aufgetreten ist.

Diese Vernarbung wird in der Regel mit einer TURP beseitigt. Allerdings geht die Vernarbung meist bis zum Schließmuskel so dass bei einer TURP mit einem Laser sehr oft der Schließmuskel geschädigt und eine Inkontinenz die Folge ist. Mit einer speziellen Operationstechnik kann man dies vermeiden.

Georg

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Ich werde mal abwarten was Berlin sagt. Ob sie überhaupt was machen können. Mein Prostatavolumen war vor der IRE bei 35-36 ccm. Durch die IRE wurden ca 7 ccm zerstört. Also nur ein Fünftel. Da ist noch Raum für weiteres Material.
Aber die IRE proklamiert doch angeberisch, das Zellstrukturen sich regenerieren. Scheint also wohl doch nicht so der Fall zu sein.
Mir persönlich geht es nach der IRE gut. Keine Beschwerden wie nach Radikal-Op's. 
Man darf nur nicht vergessen das sich hier im Forum die Negativ-Fälle rumtreiben. Diejenigen bei denen nach der Behandlung alles gut verlaufen ist, suchen dieses Forum meist gar nicht mehr oder höchst selten auf.

Alles Gute

----------


## Michi1

Also darauf möchte ich schon noch Antworten. Nach radikaler Prostata OP hatte ich keine Beschwerden ausser die Inkontinenz.

----------


## nomade

Hmm, ich habe keine Beschwerden außer der Impotenz, trotz beidseitiger Nervenschonung.

----------


## Hartmut S

> PS: Bin selbst privat versichert, keine "Beihilfe" (= einer von den Kaviarfressern, wie Hartmut S. sie manchmal nennt)


Lieber Kaviarfresser,

willkommen im Club, -- Störesser! :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss vom Currywurstesser,
der auch mal Kaviar frisst

hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich tendiere bisher zur IRE weil danach die sonstigen Beschwerden im Vergleich zu allen anderen Methoden gering sind. Ansonsten würde ich das Messer gegenüber der Bestrahlung vorziehen. Diese kann nach dem Messer immer noch eingesetzt werden. Aber die Gefahr eines sekundären Strahlenkrebses nach mehr als 10 Jahren sehe ich auch. Ich bin jetzt 67 Jahre alt und 10 Jahre später ist noch kein Alter.


Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt 0.5%

----------


## Harald_1933

> Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt 0.5%


Lieber, geschätzter Daniel Schmidt,

auf was in Werners Verlinkung beziehen sich die 0.5%?

Gruß Harald

----------


## flüstermann

hallo Namenskolleg,

ich nehme an auf:
_Aber die Gefahr eines sekundären Strahlenkrebses nach mehr als 10 Jahren sehe ich auch._

lg

----------


## Voxelx

> Lieber, geschätzter Daniel Schmidt,
> 
> auf was in Werners Verlinkung beziehen sich die 0.5%?
> 
> Gruß Harald


 bezieht sich  vermutlich auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit  das Auftretens von sek .induziertem  Strahlenkrebs

Groß Voxel

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald,



> auf was in Werners Verlinkung beziehen sich die 0.5%?


 Werner sollte sich keinen Kopf machen, wegen eines Strahlenkarzinoms. Nach 10 Jahren bekommen immerhin 99,5 von 100 Bestrahlten kein Strahlenkarzinom.
Noch einen schönen Ostermontag.
Heribert, der sich an auflockernder Bewölkung erfreut und zu einem Osterspaziergang aufbricht.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ihr Alle da draußen,

vielen Dank, dass Ihr unserem geschätzten Strahlentherapeuten die Antwort abgenommen habt. Nun denn, mit nur 0.5% Wahrscheinlichkeit, später eine andere Krebsbaustelle aufmachen zu müssen, sollte sich der Werner, wenn er schon am Grübeln ist, dann doch für eine Radiatio entscheiden. Die humorvolle Umschreibung von Heribert mit den 99.5% ergibt in der Konsequenz das nämliche Deutungs-Ergebnis.

Lust auf einen Spaziergang verspüre ich aber leider beim Anblick des Himmels und seiner noch verschlossenen Schleusen nicht. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

auf was beziehen sich denn diese 0,5 Prozent nun genau?
Speziell auf Pca?
Auf die Menschen, die Ihren Prostata Krebs 10 Jahre überlebt haben?
Davon gibt es ja leider keine 100 %
Denn von 100 Bestrahlten werden ja nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr 100 Pca- Erkrankte leben.
So ganz verstehe ich diese Statistik nicht.

Gruss
vom nachdenklichen
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

> In Offenbach wird die ganze Prostata behandelt, wenn man aber die ganze Prostata "unter Strom" setzt, so wird auch die Harnröhre in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Dies passiert auch bei einer TURP oder einer längeren Katheterperiode. Eine beschädigte Harnröhre reagiert mit Vernarbung und dies kann zu einem Harnverhalt führen. Wenn Du Dir die Berichte von IRE Patienten auf z.B. myprostate.eu ansiehst, so findest Du öfter, dass ein Harnverhalt aufgetreten ist.Georg


Diese Behauptung findet man ab und zu hier im Forum, auch Prof. Schostak referiert sie im Bericht zu seinem Magdeburger Forum 2017. Ich konnte aber keine Quellen finden. Die IRE führt in den ersten 1-4 Wochen zu einer Flüssigkeitsansammlung und Schwellung von Prostata, Hoden, Penis; dadurch kann die Harnröhre komprimiert oder der Schließmuskel funktionell eingeschränkt werden. In Offenbach verlangt man daher das 14-tägige Tragen des Katheters. Danach mag es immer noch zu Problemen kommen. Ich hatte keine, vielleicht wegen vor der Op trotz BPH (46ml) nicht so "dünnem" Strahl und gut trainiertem Beckenboden.
Eine andere Sache ist die direkte Beschädigung der Harnröhre durch die IRE. Allgemein wird davon ausgegangen, dass die IRE nur Zellen beeinträchtigt, keine Strukturen. Die Auskleidung der Harnröhre wird je nach Behandlungsfeld beschädigt und muss Nachwachsen. Das dauert seine Zeit und es treten Beschwerden wie vermehrtes Wasserlassen und ein stärkerer Reiz auf. Die Harnröhre ist nach meinen Erfahrungen funktional (d. h. nicht undicht). Ob im Innern der Harnröhre nach einer solchen Verletzung (künstlich ausgelöste Apoptose der Zellen) ein (eventuell überschießendes) Narbengewebe wie bei manchen Hautverletzungen entsteht, weiß ich nicht. Auch die Haut vernarbt ja im günstigen Fall glatt und bildet bei oberflächlichen Abschürfungen eine fast normale Struktur aus.
Persönlich halte ich eine vernarbte Harnröhre, die im Falle eines Harnverhalts gut behandelbar ist, für eine geringfügige Folge einer Krebsbehandlung; trotzdem würde ich gerne mehr darüber erfahren.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Martin,

-* hier* - eine Einblendung vom letzten Magdeburger Symposium.

Gruß Harald

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
ich habe das schon richtig verstanden. Nach 10 Jahren sind bei den bis dahin Überlebenden nur 0,5% mit einem durch die Strahlung induzierten Strahlenkrebs
vorhanden. Dennoch ziehe ich als Erstbehandlung das Messer vor. Danach kann eine Strahlenbehandlung immer noch zum Zuge kommen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Ja Werner,

seit 2011 liest Du Dich durchs Forum, gibst hier und da wenig Konstruktives von Dir, im Profil ist nichts vermerkt, man ist gezwungen 95 Beiträge durchzublättern, um überhaupt in Erfahrung zu bringen, was Dich wirklich umtreibt. Und nun erklärst Du uns als Weisheit letzter Schluß, dem Messer, wie sarkastisch, einer Strahlenbehandlung den Vorzug einzuräumen. Soll man Dich nun bewundern, bestaunen oder nur den Kopf schütteln?

----------


## MartinWK

Danke für den Link, den ich zu faul war einzufügen.
Bei einer oberflächlichen Recherche konnte ich folgende Hinweise finden, dass nach IRE das Urothel (Harnröhren-Epithel) sich regeniert:
https://www.springermedizin.de/urina...ible-e/8267988 (bei Schweinen)
http://link.springer.com/article/10....270-010-9964-1 (beim Menschen)
Die Durchgängigkeit der Harnröhrenstruktur bestätigt:
http://posterng.netkey.at/esr/viewin...ecr2015/C-2386 (bei Schweinen)

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

bei den von Dir angegebenen Links wird aber wohl z.T. IRE beim Nierenkrebs (renal) angewendet.




> eine vernarbte Harnröhre, die im Falle eines Harnverhalts gut behandelbar ist,


So gut ist das nicht. Normalerweise wird die TURP mit einem Laser oder Sachse Instrument gemacht und mir haben Urologen gesagt, dass nach so einer TURP mit Inkontinenz zu rechnen sei. Damit würde der postulierte Hauptvorteil der IRE wieder zunichte gemacht. Die Praxis in Offenbach empfiehlt allerdings einen Urologen, der die TURP so durchführt dass in der Regel die Kontinenz erhalten bleibt. Nach einer TURP kommt es wohl in 30% der Fälle zu einer erneuten Vernarbung.

Andi hat hier von einer TURP nach Harnverhalt nach IRE berichtet. Der Arzt hielt aber offensichtlich nichts von der IRE.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Bei der Niere geht es auch um die Erhaltung der Harnröhre, das wird in den Links extra erwähnt.
Bezüglich des Urothels hat Prof. Schostak geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...9614#post79614
"...besiedelt in jedem Fall..." würde ja die von Andi (=LowRoad?) beschriebene Folge unwahrscheinlich machen (oder es dauert länger, manche Nähte nach RPE heilen ja auch nicht schnell oder nie, ist vielleicht 1-2 Jahre Geduld erforderlich).
"Hast du denn Erahrungen für eine Operation nach IRE? Ich habe auch  diese, zumindest eine TURP 4 Monate nach IRE, was leider sehr viele IRE  Patienten durchführen müssen." schreibt LowRoad. Leider hat LowRoad kein Profil (aber viele Beiträge) und man weiß nicht, wo und wie die IRE durchgeführt wurde, bei welchem Alter und welchem Gleason. Auch gibt er keine Quelle für die "vielen" Patienten an.
Zur TURP habe ich das hier gefunden:
http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/turp_komplikationen.html
Dort heißt es u.a.: "Harninkontinenz bis zu 10 %, meist nur passager oder milde. Persistierender Harnverhalt, 2,5 % werden mit DK aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen"
Eine vollständige TURP ist zum Aufbau des Harnröhren-Urothels nicht notwendig (es muss kein Prostatagewebe entfernt werden), vielmehr ist nur die Harnröhre ohne weitere Verletzung zu behandeln. Vielleicht ist der von Offenbach genannte Urologe darauf spezialisiert.
Ich bin bisher nicht schlauer geworden und kann nur auf meine bisher positive Erfahrung zurückgreifen.

----------


## LowRoad

Georg hat mal davon berichtet, dass der TURP SPezialist in Darmstadt etwa 2 bis 3 TURPs pro Woche/Monat (?) nach IRE macht, vielleicht kann er sich auch noch dazu äußern?

Ansonsten zitiere ich hier mal aus dem myprostate Bericht von ELVIS436:




> ...sich abschwächender Harnstrahl, kompletter Harnverhalt...  Einmal-Katheterisierung half nur kurz, ...erneuter  Harnverhalt. OP ... Wahrscheinlich Folge der IRE.
> ...
> Die extraprostatische Harnröhre war etwas eng und wurde geschlitzt,  intraprostatisch als IRE-Folge massives "Geröll", abgestorbenes  Prostatagewebe, welches ca 3 g mittels TUR entfernt wurde, danach  Harnfluss wieder frei. Der äußere Schließmuskel etwas schwach  ("Nachträufeln"). Alles offenbar methodenbedingte Folge des Verfahrens  IRE. Hauptsache CA ist weg (histologische Probe des "Gerölls" wurde  eingeschickt), PSA-Verlauf stimmt optimistisch. Als IRE-Patient muss man  mit sowas offenbar rechnen.

----------


## rolando

> Zitat MartinWK :"Zur TURP habe ich das hier gefunden:
> http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/turp_komplikationen.html
> Dort heißt es u.a.: "Harninkontinenz bis zu 10 %, meist nur passager oder milde. Persistierender Harnverhalt, 2,5 % werden mit DK aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen"


Die Komplikationsraten einer vollständigen TURP bei BPH als Grundlage für mögliche Risken einer TURP nach IRE heranzuziehen, halte ich für nicht zielführend. Nach einer IRE-Behandlung liegen veränderte Gewebestrukturen vor, die einerseits anders auf die TURP reagieren und anderseits durch die erfolgte Vorbehandlung wohl auch schwierger zu operieren sind. Deshalb würde ich an dieser Stelle eher von einer höheren Komplikationsrate bei einer TURP nach IRE ausgehen.

Roland

----------


## MartinWK

ELVIS436 hat 4,5 Jahre vorher eine Protonentherapie machen lassen, 2 Jahre danach eine "andere" Therapie (?), dann erst die IRE als Salvage-Therapie.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=740
Weiteres Zitat aus seinem Bericht: "Möglicherweise sind vorbestrahlte Patienten, die dann IRE erhalten, für  solche Gewebereaktionen besonders anfällig (siehe Andi9)." Auch Andi9 (also LowRoad?) hatte vorher Strahlentherapie. Wenn ich mir die Wirkungsweise der Strahlentherapie ansehe, wundere ich mich nicht über "Geröll"; da werden DNA-Stränge zerhackt und die Zelle stirbt irgendwie, es entsteht Narbengewebe.
Mir wurde schulmedizinisch von Bestrahlung abgeraten, weil danach eine RPE häufig schwierig wird; ebenso von Seeds (Brachytherapie) - dann besser gleich RPE. Natürlich hat die Schulmedizin von IRE abgeraten. Für mich war sie als Ersttherapie die erste Wahl.
Wenn Offenbach IRE als Salvage-Therapie zulässt bedeutet das nicht, dass die Resultate bezüglich Nebenwirkungen optimal sind. Wenn sie dort auch schwierige Fälle annehmen, gehen sie das Risiko ein, dass das Verfahren insgesamt diskreditiert wird (siehe Prof. Schostak im Link von Harald: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...5243#post95243). Ein hochentwickeltes Gesundheitssystem, dass eine vielversprechende, schonende und nicht lebensgefährliche neue Therapie 10 Jahre nach erstmaliger Anwendung am Menschen wenigstens nicht in einer renommierten Klinik in großem Umfang den Patienten anbietet (als Kassenleistung, im Rahmen einer Studie), kann allerdings auch nicht viel Kredit (=Vertrauensvorschuss) für sich beanspruchen.

----------


## LowRoad

*Martin,*
dass eine IRE nach RT mehr Nebenwirkungen hat, als eine IRE primär angewandt ist völlig klar und wird nicht bestritten. Es bleibt aber dabei, dass es relativ viele TUPR Fälle auch nach primärer IRE gibt, die ebenfalls eine erhöhte Rate von Nebenwirkungen haben, als wenn man sie beispielweise bei BPH anwendet.

Wenn die IRE bei Dir so fabelhaft funktioniert hat, dann ist das doch superprächtig, möge es so bleiben. Das zu verallgemeinern, davor solltest Du Dich aber hüten, denn belastbare Statistiken aus Offenbach gibt es nicht. Und ob es "Geröll" nach IRE nur bei Salvage-IRE gibt, ist auch nicht bekannt. Dass Dich das nicht wundert, wundert wiederum mich etwas. Deine Argumentation erscheint mir etwas voreingenommen.

----------


## MartinWK

LowRoad, ich glaube nicht, dass ich "voreingenommen" bin, wenn ich pauschale Behauptungen hinterfrage: "Es bleibt aber dabei, dass es relativ viele TUPR Fälle auch nach  primärer IRE gibt, die ebenfalls eine erhöhte Rate von Nebenwirkungen  haben, als wenn man sie beispielweise bei BPH anwendet" werde ich auch nach einer weiteren Wiederholung nicht als relevant ansehen. Ich bemühe mich, nur meine Erfahrung zu schildern oder wissenschaftliche Artikel zu zitieren. Definitiv bekannt ist, dass nach Strahlentherapie die von dir zitierten Schäden am Gewebe eintreten können. Nicht bekannt ist, ob das nach IRE eintritt; die beiden Einzelfälle sagen darüber nichts aus, da der Zustand der Harnröhre vor IRE nicht dokumentiert ist. Dass die IRE ein bereits geschädigtes Gewebe weiter verschlechtert ist damit nicht ausgeschlossen.
Wenn du dir die Mühe machst und den Thread zurückverfolgst wirst du sehen, dass ich aufgrund meiner bisher positiven Erfahrungen nach entweder ähnlichen oder eben negativen Fällen oder entsprechenden Statistiken gesucht habe, um einzuschätzen, was mir noch bevorsteht. Also keineswegs eine "Verallgemeinerung" meiner Seite!

----------


## Georg_

Bei mir ist über ein Jahr nach IRE die Harnröhre so vernarbt gewesen, dass der kleinste Katheter nicht mehr durchkam. Ich habe dann eine TURP in Darmstadt machen lassen. Dabei wurde festgestellt, dass die Vernarbung bis in den Schließmuskel hineingewachsen war. Also bestand bei einer TURP schon ein ziemliches Risiko dass der Schließmuskel geschädigt wurde. Dies ist bei mir jedoch nicht aufgetreten, was wohl an dem behandelnden Arzt lag. Er wird deswegen von der Praxis in Offenbach empfohlen.

Ein Arzt im Krankenhaus sagte mir, dass sehr oft NanoKnife Patienten bei Ihnen eine TURP machen lassen würden. Wir einigten uns im Gespräch auf "jede Woche", was keine belastbare Zahl darstellt. Dies wären 50 TURP Operationen. In Offenbach werden etwa 100 Patienten im Jahr behandelt, die sicher nicht alle in Darmstadt eine TURP machen lassen. Wahrscheinlich stimmt die Zahl von 50 TURP Operationen dann wohl nicht. Allerdings ist es offenbar doch eine hohe Zahl die eine TURP machen lassen muss. Ich kenne aber auch einen Patienten, der dort die TURP machen ließ um ein Rezidiv, dass auf einem PSMA PET/CT sichtbar war, entfernen zu lassen.

Martin, wie es bei Dir läuft ist nicht vorherzusehen, ich wünsche Dir jedoch, dass bei Dir keine TURP Operation erforderlich wird.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Danke, Georg, für die Details. In Offenbach (bei Stehling) sagte mir der Urologe im Februar, dass er 6x die Woche im Op steht; ich weiß aber nicht, ob jedesmal eine IRE gemacht wird. Es könnten also aktuell mehr Behandlungen als 100 im Jahr stattfinden, dann wäre die Zahl von 50 plausibler. Ehrlich gesagt sind das alles Spekulationen. In diesen beiden Studien über IRE sind solche Komplikationen jedenfalls selten bzw. nicht erwähnt:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...ihms826269.pdf
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4227889/
Das lässt hoffen. Jeder Fall ist anders und ich wünsche Dir, dass die TURP dauerhaft erfolgreich ist.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...In diesen beiden Studien über IRE sind solche Komplikationen jedenfalls selten bzw. nicht erwähnt:...


In diesen beiden Studien geht es um *fokale* Therapien! Die besprochenen Nebenwirkungen die mittels TURP zu behandeln sind beziehen sich aber immer auf eine Therapie der ganzen Drüse, ne!?

Ja, ich habe den Thread von Anfang an durchgelesen. Eigentlich sollte man ihn umbenennen: _"Hatte gehofft mein Krebs ist weg durch fokale IRE - leider war dem nicht so"_.

----------


## MartinWK

myprostate.eu von Andi9 Zitat: "IRE/Nanoknife Therapie des Lokalrezidivs" - war das eine Totalablation? Bei Elvis463 war es eine. Stimme dir zu: bei Totalablation wird die Harnröhre sicher mehr geschädigt.
 Bei fokaler Therapie hängt es davon ab, wo behandelt wird und wie geschickt der Operateur ggfs. die Harnröhre umgeht. Bin für meinen Fall so schlau wie zuvor (Prostata vor Op 46ml, nach 7 Wochen 23ml, Prognose 10ml in 3-6 Monaten; ist also einiges behandelt worden).
Das sind Nebenwirkungen - gut, dass du an das Grundproblem erinnerst. Ja, der Thread ist provokativ benannt. Und ja, eine fokale oder totale IRE wird das PCa nicht immer besiegen (ebenso wie die anderen Therapien übrigens). "Positive Schnittränder" gibt es auch hier - und man weiß es nicht, mangels fehlender Untersuchung des entfernten Organs. Wer sich dafür entscheidet mit einem anderen als low grade PCa sollte für sich die folgende Strahlentherapie (bei positivem Schnittrand oder high grade empfohlen) entweder als unerwünscht ablehnen oder automatisch durchführen. Oder auf die bei IRE beobachtete besondere Anregung des Immunsystems vertrauen: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...ne.0064559.pdf
PCa-Zellen sind unter Umständen schon irgendwo im Körper unterwegs, Krebs-Stammzellen nach neuesten Erkenntnissen "schlafend" versteckt. Der Status des Immunsystems, Lebensstil, NEMs entscheiden dann nach der initialen Behandlung, ob und wann ein Rezidiv auftritt.
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Tumorstammzelle
http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.d...x.php?id=32938

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..., Lebensstil, NEMs entscheiden dann nach der initialen Behandlung, ob und wann ein Rezidiv auftritt.


Ach, so ist das also!

----------


## daniela3

... so einfach müsste es sein :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## rolando

> Zitat MartinWK:"Der Status des Immunsystems, Lebensstil, NEMs entscheiden dann nach der initialen Behandlung, ob und wann ein Rezidiv auftritt."


Einfach abenteuerlich - diese Argumentation!




> Zitat MartinWK:"Wer sich dafür entscheidet mit einem anderen als low grade PCa sollte  für sich die folgende Strahlentherapie (bei positivem Schnittrand oder  high grade empfohlen) entweder als unerwünscht ablehnen oder automatisch  durchführen. Oder auf die bei IRE beobachtete besondere Anregung des  Immunsystems vertrauen:..."


oder aber auf das Glück, den Zufall oder auf Gott - je nach Weltanschauung, denn evidente Belege für eine Wirksamkeit der IRE bei High-Risk PCa stehen bislang aus.

----------


## Michi1

Auch das ist ode wärefür mich nicht einfach weil ich alle Abkürzungen die in den Beiträgen vorkommen erst ober in den Links suchen nuss. Ist es so schwierig etwas auszuschreiben. Für mich ist alles so wie ein Rezept von irgendeinen Arzt. Kann man auch nur schwer lesen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Einfach abenteuerlich - diese Argumentation!


Bitte bleib' sachlich und sage, warum das nicht so sein soll bzw. was denn sonst ein Rezidiv bestimmt (oder doch der göttliche Zufall?)



> oder aber auf das Glück, den Zufall oder auf Gott - je nach  Weltanschauung, denn evidente Belege für eine Wirksamkeit der IRE bei  High-Risk PCa stehen bislang aus.


Unbestritten - wenn es sie jemals geben wird, dann wohl aufgrund der Taten von unvoreingenommenen Abenteurern

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Michi,



> wärefür mich nicht einfach weil ich alle Abkürzungen die in den Beiträgen vorkommen erst ober in den Links suchen nuss. Ist es so schwierig etwas auszuschreiben.


1. Du musst nicht immer erst in den Links suchen. Lade Dir die "Abkürzungen" auf Deinen PC, dann hast Du sie immer griffbereit. Tipp: Am 1. jedes Monats gibt es eine Aktualisierung.
2. Abkürzungen sind nun einmal praktisch, sonst würde niemand sie verwenden.

Ralf

----------


## rolando

@MartinWK:




> Zitat MartinWK:"Bitte bleib' sachlich und sage, warum das nicht so sein soll bzw. was  denn sonst ein Rezidiv bestimmt (oder doch der göttliche Zufall?)"


Das Auftreten eines Rezidivs wird in erster Linie durch die Agressivität bzw. die vorhandenen Mutationsstämme/Zellinien und deren Ausbreitung im Körper bestimmt. Ferner spielt die gewählte Therapie/Therapiekombination, der Zeitpunkt für deren Einsatz und die qualifizierte Durchführung der Behandlung eine wesentliche Rolle.
NEM`s, Lebensstil und Immunstatus bei vorhandener Krebserkrankung haben da keine rezidivleitende Funktion. Zumindest sind mir diesbezüglich keine Ergebnisse bekannt. Dass die genannten Faktoren den Zeitpunkt eines Rezidiv modulierend beeinflussen können, möchte ich nicht bestreiten, für die Verhinderung eines Rezidivs sind die oben angeführten Gründe von weitaus größerer Bedeutung. 

Ausdrücklich nicht in Frage gestellt werden immunologische Behandlungsansätze, bei denen das Immunsystem, anders wie bei der IRE scheinbar beobachteten besonderen Anregung, mit gezielt provozierten Antigen-Antikörper Reaktionen getriggert wird. Für diese Art von Behandlung, existieren durchaus begrenzte Wirksamkeitsbelege.




> Unbestritten - wenn es sie jemals geben wird, dann wohl aufgrund der Taten von unvoreingenommenen Abenteurern


Nein, eben nicht. Sondern durch kontrollierte Studien, in denen man sorgfältig Schritt für Schritt Erkenntnisse erlangt und versucht die Wirksamkeit der Behandlung zu belegen/abzugrenzen.

Roland

----------


## MartinWK

> Nein, eben nicht. Sondern durch kontrollierte Studien, in denen man sorgfältig Schritt für Schritt Erkenntnisse erlangt und versucht die Wirksamkeit der Behandlung zu belegen/abzugrenzen.


Sehr schön formuliert aus der Sicht der modernen Wissenschaftler, die sich nicht blamieren wollen und keine Risiken eingehen müssen. Aus der Sicht der Kranken sieht das anders aus. Kranke, Behandler und Forscher haben jeweils eigene, häufig gegenläufige Interessen.

Bezüglich Rezidiv zunächst Begriffsklärung: das "biochemische Rezidiv" (das meistens gemeint ist) ist der Anstieg des PSA über einen gewissen Wert nach einer Behandlung mit Tumormassenreduktion. Den größten objektiven Einfluß auf den Rezidivzeitpunkt haben die Festlegung des minmal gemessenen PSA nach Behandlung ("Nadir") und die erlaubte Toleranz. Das klingt paradox, aber führt vor Augen, dass das eigentliche Rezidiv von Anfang an da gewesen ist: entweder ein nicht behandelter Herd in der Prostata oder woanders oder die "zirkulierenden Zellen" oder die Stammzellenschläfer. Hätte man das vorher gewußt und gäbe es eine Therapie für alle diese Fälle, würde das PCa gleich geheilt. Gibt es aber nicht und die Lücke in Diagnose und Therapie schließen wir mit einem Allheilmittel: der Statistik. Die nimmt Gleason, Schnittrand, DNA-Zytometrie, Prolaristest, usw. und liefert uns Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeiten. Diese sagen uns, daß ein gewisser Prozentsatz von Patienten nach einer gewissen Zeit ein (biochemisches) Rezidiv erleben wird. Spätere Handlungen spielen dafür keine Rolle - das ist alleine durch den Status nach der Behandlung determiniert (logisch, weil das Rezidiv ja bereits in irgendeiner Form vorhanden ist). Wenn man das als "Rezidivleitung" bezeichnet, stimmen wir überein.

Bei gleicher Ausgangslage erleben nicht alle ein Rezidiv (eben nur der Prozentsatz aus der jeweiligen Statistik). Dieser Unterschied resultiert aus unzureichenden Untersuchungsmethoden und der mangelhaften Kenntnis der Krankheit. Es ist nicht vermessen anzunehmen, dass übriggebliebene Krebszellen oder Krebs-Stammzellen auch nach der Behandlung noch vernichtet werden - durch die Immunabwehr oder direkt durch bestimmte Stoffe im Blut. Ich kann als Patient nach der initialen Therapie nichts tun, jeden PSA-Wert abwarten und hoffen, dass ich nicht zu den schlechten Prozenten gehöre; oder ich kann Maßnahmen wie Lebensstil und NEMs in Angriff nehmen. Etwas anderes kann bis zum Rezidiv doch garnicht gemacht werden, außer man macht gleich Strahlen- oder Chemotherapie, die aber nur in bestimmten Fällen vorgeschlagen oder empfohlen werden. NEMs wie fermentierter Granatapfel oder Pterostilbene sind nicht ohne Einfluß 
https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg....ranatapfel.pdf
- ich spare mir weitere Quellen, das kann man googeln - und die Selbstheilungskräfte des Immunsystems sind sehr wichtig.

----------


## Georg_

> Nein, eben nicht. Sondern durch kontrollierte  Studien, in denen man  sorgfältig Schritt für Schritt Erkenntnisse  erlangt und versucht die  Wirksamkeit der Behandlung zu  belegen/abzugrenzen.


In einer idealen Welt ist das so. Ich habe aber den Eindruck dass durch Leitlinien und Verbandsempfehlungen auch Politik gemacht wird um etablierte Therapien vor Konkurrenz zu schützen.

Die jüngste Empfehlung, CyberKnife nur im Rahmen von Studien bei Prostatakrebs anzuwenden, halte ich für ein Konkurrenzverbot das die IMRT Ärzte ausgesprochen haben.

Oder z.B. die Hifu Behandlung. In Wikipedia lese ich:

"Die HIFU-Therapie bei Prostatakrebs wurde erstmals 1993 in Frankreich  durchgeführt. Seit 1996 ist die Methode auch in Deutschland verfügbar.  Bis zum Juli 2009 wurden in 218 HIFU Zentren weltweit 20.000, in  Deutschland 6150 Therapien vorgenommen."

Und in der S3 Leitlinie steht nun nach zwanzig Jahren Hifu Anwendung: "Die HIFU-Therapie ist beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom ein experimentelles Verfahren. Die HIFU-Therapie soll nur im Rahmen von prospektiven Studien angewendet werden." Dies also nach 20.000 Experimenten.

Analog muss man davon ausgehen, dass die IRE auch nach weit über zwanzig Jahren noch immer als experimentelles Verfahren eingestuft wird. Wenn ich als Patient 25 Jahre darauf warten kann ob ein Verfahren in die Leitlinie aufgenommen wird, dann brauchte ich keine Therapie.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Georg,*
volle Zustimmung! Allerdings liegt die Schuld nicht nur an den etablierten Institutionen, sondern das Problem ist vielschichtig, und damit schwierig. Die Leitlinien dienen ja nicht nur dazu eine gute evidenzbasierte Versorgung zu definieren, sondern auch die Kostenseite zu berücksichtigen. Das ist schon mal eine Hürde die zu überspringen nicht immer einfach ist. Besonders bei der Primärtherapie beim Prostatakrebs, wo Nachbeobachtungszeiten von etwa 20 Jahren erforderlich wären, was die Ergebnisse gegenstandlos machen würde  siehe Diskussion um die PREFERE Studie.

Schuld sind aber auch die Nischenanbieter, sei es HiFu, IRE, Cyberknife oder Protonen  um nur mal ein paar zu benennen. Sie genießen gerne den Status der geheimen Wundertherapie, die, weil mit oft hohen Kosten verbunden, ja zwangsläufig auch irgendwie besser sein soll. Der Mensch ist nun mal so gepolt, dass er davon ausgeht, dass wenn er sich etwas gönnt, was wegen der Kosten nicht allgemein verfügbar ist, er davon ausgeht, dass das dann auch besser wäre. Das Marketing der Anbieter nutzt das gerne aus, statt die Resultate ihres Handelns offen und nachvollziehbar darzulegen.

So sind wir gegebenenfalls auf retrospektive Studien angewiesen, und da sieht es für die HiFu beispielsweise nicht besonders gut aus. Auch die Protonentherapie beim PCA scheint nicht offensichtlich mit einer verbesserten Nebenwirkungsrate assoziiert zu sein. Allgemeine Hypofraktionierung bei der Strahlentherapie ist wohl ein Trend, ob man dazu unbedingt eine Cyberknife Maschine benötigt ist fraglich, und warum die Behandlung damit so unverschämt viel kostet frage ich mich auch! Die Bestrahlung meiner Rippenmetastase dieses Jahr hat einschließlich Beratung, Planung, und 20 Fraktionen Image-Guided IMRT 3.100 gekostet, Privatabrechnung! Warum kostet das 10.000 wenn man es mit dem CyberKnife machen lässt?

----------


## Harald_1933

> *Lieber Georg,*
> volle Zustimmung! Allerdings liegt die Schuld nicht nur an den etablierten Institutionen, sondern das Problem ist vielschichtig, und damit schwierig. Die Leitlinien dienen ja nicht nur dazu eine gute evidenzbasierte Versorgung zu definieren, sondern auch die Kostenseite zu berücksichtigen. Das ist schon mal eine Hürde die zu überspringen nicht immer einfach ist. Besonders bei der Primärtherapie beim Prostatakrebs, wo Nachbeobachtungszeiten von etwa 20 Jahren erforderlich wären, was die Ergebnisse gegenstandlos machen würde  siehe Diskussion um die PREFERE Studie.
> 
> Schuld sind aber auch die Nischenanbieter, sei es HiFu, IRE, Cyberknife oder Protonen  um nur mal ein paar zu benennen. Sie genießen gerne den Status der geheimen Wundertherapie, die, weil mit oft hohen Kosten verbunden, ja zwangsläufig auch irgendwie besser sein soll. Der Mensch ist nun mal so gepolt, dass er davon ausgeht, dass wenn er sich etwas gönnt, was wegen der Kosten nicht allgemein verfügbar ist, er davon ausgeht, dass das dann auch besser wäre. Das Marketing der Anbieter nutzt das gerne aus, statt die Resultate ihres Handelns offen und nachvollziehbar darzulegen.
> 
> So sind wir gegebenenfalls auf retrospektive Studien angewiesen, und da sieht es für die HiFu beispielsweise nicht besonders gut aus. Auch die Protonentherapie beim PCA scheint nicht offensichtlich mit einer verbesserten Nebenwirkungsrate assoziiert zu sein. Allgemeine Hypofraktionierung bei der Strahlentherapie ist wohl ein Trend, ob man dazu unbedingt eine Cyberknife Maschine benötigt ist fraglich, und warum die Behandlung damit so unverschämt viel kostet frage ich mich auch! Die Bestrahlung meiner Rippenmetastase dieses Jahr hat einschließlich Beratung, Planung, und 20 Fraktionen Image-Guided IMRT 3.100 gekostet, Privatabrechnung! Warum kostet das 10.000 wenn man es mit dem CyberKnife machen lässt?



Guten Morgen Andi,

besser konnte man das Dilemma nicht verdeutlichen bzw. den Ablauf auseinanderpulen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Die von Andi beschriebenen Punkte muss man auch berücksichtigen, die Leitlinienkommission ist hier nicht alleine verantwortlich.

Allerdings sollte eine Leitlinie eine Therapie nicht deshalb ablehnen, da sie zu teuer ist. Als Patient möchte ich nicht deshalb sterben, da ich möglichst billig behandelt werden soll. Ich verstehe, dass die Leitlinienkommission die Kosten für das Gesundheitswesen im Auge hat aber als Patient ist mir mein Leben noch wichtiger.

Die meisten Ärzte orientieren sich auch aus Haftungsgründen ganz an der Leitlinie und beschäftigen sich überhaupt nicht  mit anderen Therapien. Damit werden Operation und Bestrahlung als einzige lokale Behandlung auf Jahrzehnte zementiert.

Ich bin auch nicht überzeugt von der Hifu Therapie, es war nur ein anschauliches Beispiel. Allerdings sollte man dann irgendwann auch klar sagen, dass man diese Therapie auf der Basis der bisher vorliegenden Ergebnisse nicht empfiehlt, auch nicht in Studien.

Andi, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Du eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung für 10.000 Euro bekommst. Bei mir stand nur eine Zeile auf der Rechnung: "Cyberknife Bestrahlung 17.000 Euro". Da hatte die Krankenkasse dann doch noch Fragen zu. Ich glaube in München ist es noch teurer, obwohl dort meist nur eine Sitzung gemacht wird. Ich denke die Kosten hängen auch davon ab, dass ein CyberKnife Roboter teurer als eine IMRT Maschine ist. Ich glaube in den USA werden die Radiologen nach Bestrahlungssitzung vergütet. Dann kann CyberKnife mit fünf Sitzungen preiswerter als IMRT mit 40 Sitzungen sein.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Die von Andi genannte Summe kann ich für die CN Bestrahlung (1 x 75 Min.) meiner Metastase am Schulterblatt bestätigen...

Uwe

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
ob eine CyberKnife Maschine wirklich viel mehr kostet als beispielsweise ein VARIAN RapidArc Gerät weiß ich nicht. Eine flüchtige Recherche erbrachte Kosten von etwa $750.000 bis $3.000.000 für beide Geräte, ohne großen Unterschied. Wenn dann auch das CyberKnife, zumindest bei Knochenmetastasen, *keine bessere Planung* erlaubt, dann muss die Leitlinie das erstmal ausschließen. Der persönliche Komfortgewinn bei CyberKnife durch einmalige Behandlung gegenüber bis zu 20 Sitzungen bei IMRT ist nicht diesen Aufpreis wert!

Grundsätzlich finde ich es gerechtfertigt, dass die Leitlinien auch ökonomische Aspekte mit berücksichtigen. Das es dabei Härten gibt ist unvermeidlich. Völlige Freigabe aller möglichen Optionen würde die staatliche Gesundheitsversorgung kollabieren lassen!

----------


## Georg_

Bezogen sich die von Dir genannten 3.100 auf eine VARIAN Maschine? Dann muss ich Dir Recht geben, dass die Preisdifferenz nicht recht zu erklären ist.

Mein Wissensstand ist, dass mit CyberKnife das Bestrahlungsgebiet genauer abgegrenzt und kleiner gewählt werden kann als mit einer normalen IMRT Maschine. Dies führt dazu, dass man erneut bestrahlen kann, wenn in der Nähe der bereits bestrahlten Metastasen neue auftreten. Nach meiner Kenntnis ist nach einer IMRT Bestrahlung das Gebiet "zu" und kann nicht wieder bestrahlt werden ohne einen Strahlenkrebs auszulösen. VARIAN kann - wohl je nach Modell und Preis - auch eine SBRT Bestrahlung ausführen und müsste damit zu vergleichbaren Ergebnissen wie CyberKnife kommen.

Wenn man jedes Jahr neu auftretende Metastasen mit CyberKnife bestrahlt führt dies wahrscheinlich zum kollabieren der Bereitschaft der Versicherung die Behandlung weiter zu bezahlen.

Georg

----------


## rolando

@MartinWK:

  Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage  entscheidende Faktoren, ob und nach welcher Zeit ein Rezidiv entsteht sind: Entartungsgrad der Krebszellen, Ausbreitung der bösartigen Zellen, gewählte initiale Therapie bzw. Therapiekombination, Zeitpunkt der Therapie und Können des Behandlers.

  Entweder sind die Krebszellen unter oben genannten Gesichtspunkten vernichtet oder es bleiben noch Zellen übrig. Zur Beseitigung dieser "Restzellen" war der entsprechende menschliche Organismus mit seinem Immunsystem und sonstigen Reparaturmechanismen zurückliegend über Jahre/Monate nicht fähig. Warum sollte ihm dies nun plötzlich gelingen? Durch NEM´s, Lebensstiländerung und unspezifische Immunstimulation? Diese Maßnahmen können das Fortschreiten einer Krebserkrankung im Sinne einer Wachstums- und Ausbreitungsverlangsamung herbeiführen und zu einer allgemein günstigeren Gesundheitsprognose beitragen, bislang unangreifbare Krebszellen zerstören können sie nicht. Dazu bedarf es nach weiterer Diagnostik einer erneuten gezielten therapeutischen Intervention. Und richtig, man muss die Endlichkeit der Behandlungsmöglichkeiten zur Kenntnis nehmen  gegen bestimmte Zellmutationen ist leider noch kein Kraut gewachsen bzw. sind noch keine Vernichtungsstrategien entwickelt.

  Dass ein gesunder Lebensstil, ein intaktes Immunsystem und vielleicht auch NEM´s (ich nehme selbst welche) von Vorteil und begleitend wirksam sind, wird von mir nicht bestritten  allein die These einer verhindernden maßgeblichen Einflussnahme auf eine bestehende Krebserkrankung/Rezidiventstehung stelle ich in Zweifel.

Roland

----------


## rolando

Hallo zusammen,


  an dieser Stelle der Diskussion möchte ich meine Meinung zur Berücksichtigung neuerer Therapien in den Leitlinien mitteilen.

  Zunächst einmal sind die Leitlinien dazu da, verfügbare/angebotene Therapien hinsichtlich ihres Nutzens für Betroffene im jeweiligen Krankheitsstadium zu beurteilen und zu empfehlen. Weiterhin muss die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Therapiekosten berücksichtig werden, da die Leitlinien in einem überwiegend solidarisch finanzierten Gesundheitssystem Anwendung finden, d.h. es wird eine Kosten-Nutzen/Zusatznutzen  Rechnung  aufgemacht und sozusagen die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt.

Die Leitlinien halten die aktuelle Übereinkunft für die Behandlung des PCa´s fest.
  Neue Therapien müssen nun den Nachweis der Gleichwertigkeit, der besseren Wirksamkeit, eines Zusatznutzens, eines Kostenvorteils,, im Vergleich zu den etablierten Verfahren erbringen. Dieser Nachweis sollte nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien über entsprechende nachvollziehbare Studien erfolgen. Es ist zunächst einmal nicht die Aufgabe des Gesundheitswesens oder der Leitlinienkommission solche Studien auf den Weg zu bringen. Das sollten initial diejenigen tun, die eine neue Therapie anbieten und deren Vorteile anpreisen. Es sei denn es besteht der konkrete Anhalt, dass ein neuer Therapieansatz entweder grundlegende und wesentliche Verbesserungen für die Betroffenen bzw. einem Teil von ihnen bietet oder aber, dass bei den Therapiekosten gegenüber den Ausgaben für etablierte Behandlungen - bei Gleichwertigkeit der Therapien - ein deutliches Einsparvolumen erzielt werden kann.

In solchen Fällen sollte es das Bestreben der an den Leitlinien beteiligten Institutionen und Fachleute sein,  entsprechende Studien zu initiieren und diese auch finanziell zu unterstützen.

  Leider hat man den Eindruck, dass gerade bei den von Andi so bezeichneten Nischentherapien (IRE,HIFU,Cyberknife,Protonen) kein nachdrückliches Bestreben erkennbar ist, solche belastbare Studien zu liefern. Offensichtlich ist man hier mit der jetzigen Situation, nämlich einer privaten Kostenabrechnung, einer ggfs. Einzelfallregelung mit den Krankenkassen und der offensichtlich vorhandenen Auslastung der Kapazitäten, zufrieden.  Wie sonst lässt es sich erklären, wenn z.B. bei der seit 1993 praktizierten  HIFU-Therapie, trotz zig tausendfacher Behandlungen weltweit, noch keine aussagekräftigen Studien vorliegen.

  Seitens der Leitlinien und allgemein des Gesundheitswesens besteht zumindest hinsichtlich der Nischentherapien kein akuter Handlungsbedarf.  
  IRE und HIFU haben ihren Anwendungsbereich hauptsächlich beim Low-Risk Karzinom, hier stehen alternativ für die etwas "mutigen Betroffenen" die Active Surveillance  und das Watchful Waiting zur Verfügung, die meisten anderen Betroffenen wünschen so oder so eine radikalere Strategie in Form von Bestrahlung oder einer RPE. Für die Gruppe derer, die weder zuwarten noch radikal behandelt werden möchte gilt, dass sie trotz fehlender Alternativen in den Leitlinien wohl nicht an ihrem Krebs versterben werden, sondern mit ihm.

  Hinsichtlich Protonenbestrahlung und Cyberknife teile ich die Einschätzung von Andi



> Auch die Protonentherapie beim PCA scheint nicht offensichtlich mit  einer verbesserten Nebenwirkungsrate assoziiert zu sein. Allgemeine  Hypofraktionierung bei der Strahlentherapie ist wohl ein Trend, ob man  dazu unbedingt eine Cyberknife Maschine benötigt ist fraglich, und warum  die Behandlung damit so unverschämt viel kostet frage ich mich auch!  Die Bestrahlung meiner Rippenmetastase dieses Jahr hat einschließlich  Beratung, Planung, und 20 Fraktionen Image-Guided IMRT 3.100 gekostet,  Privatabrechnung! Warum kostet das 10.000 wenn man es mit dem  CyberKnife machen lässt?


 und ich denke, so ähnlich wird es wohl auch von der Leitlinienkommission beurteilt.

  Therapiefortschritte die eine nachweisliche Heilung oder eine eindeutige und wesentliche Lebensverlängerung ermöglichen, sollten aus Kostengründen *nicht* aus den Leitlinien ausgegrenzt werden dürfen.

Leider erfordert das größtenteils langsam voranschreitende PCa für die Beurteilung der Wirksamkeit einer Therapie lange Nachbetrachtungszeiten, umso wichtiger wäre es für innovativ arbeitende Firmen/Institutionen/Ärzte, möglichst frühzeitig, offen und nachvollziehbar, Daten zu den ihren neuen Behandlungsformen zu liefern. 

Es kann nicht die Lösung sein, einfach alles zu bezahlen, was an Behandlung ohne nachgewiesenen Zusatznutzen - aber deutlich kostspieliger - angeboten wird. 
Und klar, dabei sollten trotzdem begründete Ausnahmen möglich sein, es wird aber genauso zu Härtefällen kommen.

Roland

----------


## MartinWK

> Leider hat man den Eindruck, dass gerade bei den von Andi so bezeichneten „Nischentherapien“ (IRE,HIFU,Cyberknife,Protonen) kein nachdrückliches Bestreben erkennbar ist, solche belastbare Studien zu liefern. Offensichtlich ist man hier mit der jetzigen Situation, nämlich einer privaten Kostenabrechnung, einer ggfs. Einzelfallregelung mit den Krankenkassen und der offensichtlich vorhandenen Auslastung der Kapazitäten, zufrieden.  Wie sonst lässt es sich erklären, wenn z.B. bei der seit 1993 praktizierten  HIFU-Therapie, trotz zig tausendfacher Behandlungen weltweit, noch keine aussagekräftigen Studien vorliegen.


Genau. Ein Urologie-Chefarzt, der in 25 Jahren seine Abteilung zu einem Prostatakrebszentrum aufgebaut und sich fähige Oberärzte herangezogen hat, die aufgrund der in den letzten 25 Jahren stark gestiegenen Diagnose PCa (dank PSA Messungen) mit der Durchführung von RPE voll ausgelastet sind, wird sich kaum für eine noch ungesicherte Therapie zusätzlich engagieren. Und der Krankenhausträger erwartet einen standardisierten, möglichst verlust- und risikofreien Betrieb.



> IRE und HIFU haben ihren Anwendungsbereich hauptsächlich beim Low-Risk Karzinom, hier stehen alternativ für die etwas "mutigen Betroffenen" die Active Surveillance  und das Watchful Waiting zur Verfügung, die meisten anderen Betroffenen wünschen so oder so eine radikalere Strategie in Form von Bestrahlung oder einer RPE.


Die Beschränkung auf Low und Low to intermediate PCa bei neuen und bei fokalen Methoden ist nicht in der jeweiligen Methode begründet, sondern in der Vorsicht der Therapeuten. Es gibt weder für fokale noch für alle neuen Methoden belastbare Langzeitdaten, daher auch nicht für damit behandelte high risk PCa.
 Eine RPE muss im Übrigen ja nicht chirurgisch durchgeführt werden, die Prostata kann ja auch komplett durch Strahlung, Hitze, Kälte, IRE "vernichtet" werden.



> Therapiefortschritte die eine nachweisliche Heilung oder eine eindeutige und wesentliche Lebensverlängerung ermöglichen, sollten aus Kostengründen *nicht* aus den Leitlinien ausgegrenzt werden dürfen.


Die Lebensqualität spielt auch eine Rolle. Und eine Leitlinie muss Spielraum lassen für Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Lebenszielen.



> Leider erfordert das größtenteils langsam voranschreitende PCa für die Beurteilung der Wirksamkeit einer Therapie lange Nachbetrachtungszeiten, umso wichtiger wäre es für innovativ arbeitende Firmen/Institutionen/Ärzte, möglichst frühzeitig, offen und nachvollziehbar, Daten zu den ihren neuen Behandlungsformen zu liefern.


Da bin ich wie gesagt anderer Meinung. Den innovativen Einrichtungen und den ihre Kosten selbst bezahlenden Patienten (wirkliche Selbstzahler, weil auch Privatkassen z. B. die IRE verweigern) diese Pflichten aufzuerlegen ist dreist, solange nicht diejenigen, die das große Geschäft machen (mit den Standardtherapien) zuerst verpflichtet werden, einen gewissen Anteil an Arbeit und Geld in neue Therapien zu stecken. Ein Dr. Rinecker oder ein Prof. Stehling kann seinen Ruf und seine Karriere mit einer neuen Therapie ruinieren, riskiert Klagen und sein Geld; sein Patient geht ein höheres Risiko ein und zahlt auch noch dafür - und dann soll auch noch der Aufwand für Studien betrieben werden? Das ist Aufgabe der Unikliniken, die erhalten Geld genau dafür und können locker 200.000US$ für ein Nanoknife und 5 Assistenzärzte abstellen, das kostet in 5 Jahren ein paar Millionen und dann hat man ein vernünftiges Ergebnis, weil die Uniklinik die Patienten zufällig auswählen kann, was dem privaten Anbeiter nicht möglich ist: dort landen nur ausgewählte Männer, vielleicht die im Forum schon erwähnten reichen "Araber", sicherlich anspruchsvoller, aus diesen Daten eine repräsentative Statistik zu konstruieren.

----------


## MartinWK

Eine Anmerkung noch zur Kosteneffizienz einer Behandlung. Es gibt in Deutschland die Zweiklassen- oder eigentlich Dreiklassenmedizin.
3. Klasse: Kassenpatienten. Die Behandlung folgt "Leitlinien", Gesetzen und Vereinbarungen zwischen den Akteuren, Kosteneffizienz und tatsächlich gemessene Wirksamkeit (letztere schwierig zu bestimmen bei neuen Verfahren) spielen eine Rolle. Der einzige Ausweg ist das Grundgesetz: die Kasse darf eine Behandlung nicht verweigern, wenn das Leben des Patienten bedroht ist. Das muss eine konkrete und bald auftretende Gefahr sein, das PCa ist da meistens kein Argument.
2. Klasse: die Beamten. Der Dienstherr leistet Beihilfe (für etwa die Hälfte der Kosten). Die Maßnahmen müssen notwendig und wirtschaftlich angemessen sein; teilweise wird sich am Sozialgesetzbuch orientiert. Die Gerichte sehen als ein wichtiges Ziel der Beihilfe die Wiederherstellung der Arbeitsfähigkeit des Beamten: dadurch werden manche Leistungen nicht gewährt. Die zusätzlich benötigte Privatversicherung zahlt die andere Hälfte nach ungefähr den gleichen Regeln.
1. Klasse: die privat Versicherten. Je nach Tarif fahren die besser oder schlechter als die anderen Klassen, in der Regel besser. Eine neue Behandlung muß ähnlich erfolgversprechend wie die erprobten Verfahren: das läßt viele Verfahren zu, die sonst nicht erstattet würden.

----------


## rolando

@MartinWK:

Du hast eine Klasse vergessen, nämlich die Klasse 0. Das sind die Araber, Konzernchefs, Investment-Bänker, Promis,etc., die ihre Behandlungen nicht über eine Versicherung abwickeln, sondern komplett selbst finanzieren. Diesen Leuten fällt es besonders leicht auf den vermeintlich innovativen Zug aufzuspringen. Leider erhalten sie dafür nicht immer die für sie beste und notwendigste Therapie - aber auf jeden Fall die Teuerste und Exklusivste. Ich könnte hier aus meiner früheren beruflichen Tätigkeit einige Stories zum Besten geben, bei denen Privatversicherte und Selbstzahler mit "innovativen" Therapien böse über den Tisch gezogen wurden, sowohl in finanzieller als auch gesundheitlicher Hinsicht. Vor diesem konkreten Erfahrungshintergrund verlasse ich mich lieber auf die Errungenschaften der 3.Klasse und strebe ggf. die Aufnahme in eine studienfinanzierte Therapie an.

Deinem Einwand zur Studienfinanzierung


> Ein Dr. Rinecker oder ein Prof. Stehling kann seinen Ruf und seine  Karriere mit einer neuen Therapie ruinieren, riskiert Klagen und sein  Geld; sein Patient geht ein höheres Risiko ein und zahlt auch noch dafür  - und dann soll auch noch der Aufwand für Studien betrieben werden?


 halte ich entgegen, dass genannte Herren Doctores jede Menge Geld mit ihren "innovativen Angeboten" erzielen. Ein juristisches Risiko kann nahezu ausgeschlossen werden, da z.B. in der Einwilligungserklärung zur IRE auf den experimentellen Charakter und alle damit zusammenhängenden Risiken genauestens hingewiesen wird. siehe hier Und wenn man hier in Deutschland nicht mehr die geeigneten Arbeitsbedingungen vorfindet, gründet man ein neues Anwesen irgendwo anders auf der Welt. Geld kennt keine Grenzen und die, die es besitzen auch nicht. Weiterhin gilt hier das Sprichwort: No Risk - No Fun (Money)  :L&auml;cheln: .

In meinem letzten Beitrag habe ich *meine Meinung* zur Berücksichtigung neuerer Therapien in den Leitlinien zum Ausdruck gebracht. Du hast im Unterschied dazu eine grundlegend andere Auffassung - Diese steht dir auch zu. Mein Anliegen war darauf hinzuweisen, dass Dinge oft komplizierter und vielschichtiger sind, wie sie zunächst erscheinen. Es ist einfach auf die "etablierten" ach so bösen Chefärzte, Mitglieder der Leitlinienkommission, usw. einzudreschen, ihnen Protektionismus zu unterstellen und wie du es in einem anderen Thread zum Ausdruck gebracht hast, deren Wissenschaftlichkeit generell anzuzweifeln


> Zitat MartinWK: Das Konsensus-Verfahren arrivierter Experten ("Leitlinien") ist keine  solche (führt nicht zu neuen Erkenntnissen), sondern ein Filter, der  bestimmten wissenschaftsfremden Zwecken dient.


Wir werden hier wohl keinen Konsens erzielen. Ich hoffe allerdings darauf, dass vom Austausch der Standpunkte in diesem Thread ein gewisser sensibilisierender und meinungsbildender Effekt auf die mitlesenden Betroffenen, Angehörigen und andere Interessierte ausgeht.

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wir werden hier wohl keinen Konsens erzielen. Ich hoffe allerdings  darauf, dass vom Austausch der Standpunkte in diesem Thread ein gewisser  sensibilisierender und meinungsbildender Effekt auf die mitlesenden  Betroffenen, Angehörigen und andere Interessierte ausgeht.


Lieber Roland,

davon kannst Du ausgehen. Martin hat am Ende des Beitrages #81 die Araber immerhin erwähnt. Aber das mit der Klasse 0 trifft absolut zu. Diese Betroffenen werden es aber wohl auch leichter verschmerzen können, wenn trotz enormen finanziellen Einsatzes die Behandlungen oder die überteuerten Medikamente nicht den gewünschten Erfolg erzielt haben.

Ich wünsche Dir ein ruhiges Wochenende.

Gruß Harald

----------


## rolando

Danke Dir, lieber Harald.

Zu ruhig braucht´s nicht zu werden,
spannend (Fussball) und humorvoll wäre besser.

Dir ebenfalls einen geruhsamen Wochenausklang.
Wobei wir "Nichtberufstätigen" den Unterschied zwischen Wochenende und dem Rest der Woche verschmerzen können
Für mich ist die gesamte Woche - trotz der einen oder anderen gesundheitlichen Einschränkung - durchgängig annehmbar. Hoffe Dir geht es genauso.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich muss gestehen, dass der Titel dieses Threads schon "interessant" ist. Als der Threadersteller das gepostet hat, waren es gerade 11 Tage nach der IRE, allerdings war er davon überzeugt, dass der Krebs "weg" war.
Bedenklich finde ich die entwickelten Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Für mich ist die gesamte Woche - trotz der einen oder anderen gesundheitlichen Einschränkung - durchgängig annehmbar. Hoffe Dir geht es genauso.


Lieber Roland,

den Viellesern dieses Forums ist es in den letzten Jahren bestimmt nicht entgangen, wie sehr ich am Leben hänge und es auch genieße. Ja, ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem, was mir das Leben bietet. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Auch das ist öde wäre für mich nicht einfach weil ich alle Abkürzungen die in den Beiträgen vorkommen erst ober in den Links suchen nuss. Ist es so schwierig etwas auszuschreiben. Für mich ist alles so wie ein Rezept von irgendeinen Arzt. Kann man auch nur schwer lesen.





> Hallo Michi,
> 1. Du musst nicht immer erst in den Links suchen. Lade Dir die "Abkürzungen" auf Deinen PC, dann hast Du sie immer griffbereit. Tipp: Am 1. jedes Monats gibt es eine Aktualisierung.
> 2. Abkürzungen sind nun einmal praktisch, sonst würde niemand sie verwenden.
> Ralf


Na ja, ich bin ja auch bereits länger im Forum tätig,
finde aber die Abkürzungen immer noch nicht praktisch.
Die Nachrichtensprecher haben es ja auch, nach vielen Protesten geschafft, wieder deutsch zu sprechen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Als ich mich damals im Forum angemeldet hatte, wurde ich nicht nur mit meine Neuerkrankung konfrontiert, sondern auch noch mit böhmischen Wäldern.
Das hatte ich als doppelte Belastung wahrgenommen.
So wird es wohl vielen ergehen. Erst recht den Neulingen.

Werden die Postings zu lang ohne Abkürzungen?
Ich habe bereits knapp 50 Seiten, fast ohne Abkürzungen, damit es alle verstehen.
Allerdings nach 4 Jahren.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Schlimm?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Na ja, ich bin ja auch bereits länger im Forum tätig,
> finde aber die Abkürzungen immer noch nicht praktisch.


Moin umtriebiger Kieler,

es ist an der Zeit, mal wieder eine Lanze für Ralf und Holger zu brechen.

Übersichtlicher: http://prostatakrebse.de/information...kuerzungen.pdf - kann man es nun wirklich nicht mehr hervorzaubern. Sogar noch gegliedert nach Deutsch und Englisch. Besser wird es wohl nimmer mehr werden können.

Für Forumsuser mit Behinderungen bei der Erkennung von Farben wäre es vielleicht aus meiner Sicht noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: "Die wichtigen Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs" rot markiert darzustellen. Selbst ich als Brillenträger vermag nicht immer deutlich sichtbar die gelb markierten wichtigen Links zu erkennen.

Ansonsten uneingeschränktes Kompliment für diese grandiose Zusammenstellung von Abkürzungen und den ergänzenden Erklärungen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, das Abkürzungsverzeichnis ist eine fantastische Hilfe!
Auch zum _Schreiben_ von Beiträgen. Man kann damit 
auch mal Begriffe in Klartext hinschreiben, von denen man
eigentlich gar nicht mehr wusste, was genau die Abk. bedeute.
Man will ja beim Schreiben dem Leser etwas mitteilen, warum
also z.B. einem Neubetroffenen Verschlüsseltes anbieten, statt 
Klartext? Denn der Adressat bestimmt letztlich, was er lesen kann 
und will!

IMRT, PRLT, PSMA, GRPT, ADT, AHB und AHT?
Wer kennt diese Begriffe auf Anhieb?

Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> IMRT, PRLT, PSMA, GRPT, ADT, AHB und AHT?
> Wer kennt diese Begriffe auf Anhieb?
> 
> Konrad


. . . ich nicht :-(

----------


## Michi1

Es geht allso anderen genau so wie mir. Ich bin schon soweit das ich solche Berichte die von Abkürzungen gespickt sind nur noch überfliege. Wenn ein Arzt mir so etwas sagt unterbreche ich ihn und erkläre ihn das ich nicht studiert habe und es auch nicht vorhabe. Bis ich zu Hause bin weiß ich ja dann sowieso nicht mehr genau was er gesagt hat.

----------


## Georg_

Ich kenne die Begriffe schon und verwende die Abkürzungen auch. Dass neue Forumsteilnehmer damit Schwierigkeiten haben war mir nicht bewußt. 

Allerdings "GRPT" steht noch nicht mal in Ralfs sehr ausführlicher Abkürzungsliste, wurde in diesem Forum bisher auch noch nicht verwendet und ist mir unbekannt.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich kenne die Begriffe schon und verwende die Abkürzungen auch. Dass neue Forumsteilnehmer damit Schwierigkeiten haben war mir nicht bewußt. 
> 
> Allerdings "GRPT" steht noch nicht mal in Ralfs sehr ausführlicher Abkürzungsliste, wurde in diesem Forum bisher auch noch nicht verwendet und ist mir unbekannt.
> 
> Georg


Moin Georg,

es handelt sich wohl um einen Schreibfehler.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Allerdings "GRPT" steht noch nicht mal in Ralfs sehr ausführlicher Abkürzungsliste, wurde in diesem Forum bisher auch noch nicht verwendet und ist mir unbekannt.


GRPT kenn ich auch nicht. war wohl ein Tippfehler ;-))

Konrad



Nachtrag:
Sehe eben, Harald hat es vor mir gemerkt.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Michi,




> Es geht allso anderen genau so wie mir. Ich bin schon soweit das ich solche Berichte die von Abkürzungen gespickt sind nur noch überfliege. Wenn ein Arzt mir so etwas sagt unterbreche ich ihn und erkläre ihn das ich nicht studiert habe und es auch nicht vorhabe. Bis ich zu Hause bin weiß ich ja dann sowieso nicht mehr genau was er gesagt hat.





> Zitat Michi1:"Auch das ist ode wärefür mich nicht einfach weil ich alle Abkürzungen die in den Beiträgen vorkommen erst ober in den Links suchen nuss. Ist es so schwierig etwas auszuschreiben. Für mich ist alles so wie ein Rezept von irgendeinen Arzt. Kann man auch nur schwer lesen."


Ich bin etwas verwundert über deine Schwierigkeiten beim Umgang mit Abkürzungen. Nachdem du an anderer Stelle in einer deutlich anspruchsvolleren Angelegenheit, nämlich dem Lesen von MRT-und CT-Bildern, geäußert hast dich einigermaßen zurechtzufinden, sollte es für dich wohl kein Problem darstellen mit Hilfe des vorliegenden Abkürzungsverzeichnisses entsprechende Unklarheiten nachzuschlagen.

Roland

----------


## Rastaman

@ Michi1

daß Du häufig Deinen Senf dazu gibst und man sich fragt was genau will er jetzt sagen  geschenkt, da gibt es hier Schlimmere.

Zu Deiner Frage _i__st es so schwierig etwas auszuschreiben:_  

Nein, wäre es nicht, aber es wäre saumäßig unpraktisch, wie schon andere geschrieben haben. Du neigst zu kurzen Beiträgen und wärst vermutlich einer der ersten, die sich über endlos lange Beiträge beschweren. Es hat sich einfach bewährt, beispielsweise "SPD" zu schreiben statt "Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands". Wer dem Begriff das erste Mal begegnet, muß ihn lernen, ganz einfach. Kein Grund, Texte endlos lang zu machen, bloß weil ein oder zwei die Bedeutung von "SPD" nicht lernen wollen...

----------


## uwes2403

D'accord.....es schreiben ja auch alle UKW, ARD, ZDF etc.  :-)

----------


## Hartmut S

Da werden ja Wurzeln mit Kartoffeln verglichen,
oder wie heißt der Spruch  :L&auml;cheln: 

Abkürzungen wie *z.B*.  AFD, SPD, ZDF, PC, UKW, NT lernt man doch bereits in der Schule.
Vieles gehört zum Allgemeinwissen, aber medizinische Begriffe wohl weniger.

Falls nun jemand fragt, was NT bedeutet?
Es ist die Abkürzung für ein Netzteil.
Nicht in der Medizin gängig, aber in der Computerbranche.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Da werden ja Wurzeln mit Kartoffeln verglichen,
> oder wie heißt der Spruch 
> 
> Abkürzungen wie *z.B*.  AFD, SPD, ZDF, PC, UKW, NT lernt man doch bereits in der Schule.
> Vieles gehört zum Allgemeinwissen, aber medizinische Begriffe wohl weniger.
> 
> Falls nun jemand fragt, was NT bedeutet?
> Es ist die Abkürzung für ein Netzteil.
> Nicht in der Medizin gängig, aber in der Computerbranche. 
> ...


Ach Lieber Hartmut,

was bedeutet denn: BBB? Ganz einfach auf norddeutsch, nämlich: bums büs Buten!

Gruß vom Buten-Hamburger

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich kenne die Begriffe schon und verwende die Abkürzungen auch. Dass neue Forumsteilnehmer damit Schwierigkeiten haben war mir nicht bewußt. 
> Georg


. . . wirklich nicht ?
ich kenne sehr viele die nicht einmal den Begriff *PSA* kennen . . .

woher sollte *ich* die Abkürzungen kennen, wenn ich vorher mit Krebs nix am " Hut " hatte.

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

ich glaube wer sich für dieses Forum interessiert, hat irgendwann einen erhöhten PSA Wert gehabt. Hier im Forum beteiligen sich Menschen, die leider etwas mit Prostatakrebs am Hut haben.

Georg  :L&auml;cheln: 

Als ich mich im Forum anmeldete, kannte ich viele Begriffe und Abkürzungen auch nicht. Mit der Zeit habe ich sie gelernt.

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaube es ist sinnlos sich hier über Abkürzungen aufzuregen. So wie ich hier lese will man nicht umbedungt den Betroffenen helfen sonder zeigen das man mit x- Abkürzungen umgehen kann. Ich nicht. Ich weis nicht wie viele in der Tabelle aufgeführt sind , ich weis nur das ich schon ein paar Mal lange gesucht habe bis ich welche find. Da wäre eine Suchfunktion nicht schlecht.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich glaube es ist sinnlos sich hier über Abkürzungen aufzuregen. So wie ich hier lese will man nicht umbedungt den Betroffenen helfen sonder zeigen das man mit x- Abkürzungen umgehen kann. Ich nicht. Ich weis nicht wie viele in der Tabelle aufgeführt sind , ich weis nur das ich schon ein paar Mal lange gesucht habe bis ich welche find. Da wäre eine Suchfunktion nicht schlecht.


Die Suchfunktion wäre nicht, sondern die ist -* hier* - und zu finden oben gelb markiert in der Forumsmaske mit dem Titel*  "Wichtige Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs"*

----------


## RalfDm

> Da wäre eine Suchfunktion nicht schlecht.


Die Suchfunktion bringt der Adobe Reader schon mit: Strg + F. Dann tut sich oben rechts eine Suchmaske auf. Gesuchte Abkürzung eintragen und ggf.  Entschuldigung, gegebenenfalls  auf "Weiter" klicken  fertig. Im Kopf der Tabelle findest Du eine Leiste mit 27 Feldern, "0...1" bis "Z". Da kannst Du den ersten Buchstaben bzw.  Entschuldigung, beziehungsweise  die erste Ziffer des Suchbegriffes eingeben und kommst damit der Sache schon näher. Sag mir mal, welche Abkürzung Du nicht gefunden hast, das würde mich interessieren.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Danke für die Erklärung. Ich habe schon alle Begriffe gefunden aber ich musste halt länger Suchen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen liebe Frühaufsteher,

die Liste mit Ihren 170 Seiten ist ja im Grunde nicht schlecht.
Anfangs hatte ich hier auch 3 Monitore in meinem Büro. Auf einem befand sich die Liste, gleich neben den Börsenkursen.  :L&auml;cheln: 




> Stefan,
> ich glaube wer sich für dieses Forum interessiert, hat irgendwann einen erhöhten PSA Wert gehabt. Hier im Forum beteiligen sich Menschen, die leider etwas mit Prostatakrebs am Hut haben.
> Georg 
> Als ich mich im Forum anmeldete, kannte ich viele Begriffe und Abkürzungen auch nicht. Mit der Zeit habe ich sie gelernt.


Lieber Georg, wenn ich im September 2009 gewusst hätte, was die Bezeichnung PSA bedeutet, 
hätte ich bestimmt bei einem PSA von 7.26 mit einer Quotierung von 23 % gehandelt.
Ich hatte diese Abkürzung nicht verstanden.
Ich erhielt weder einen Anruf von meinem Hausarzt (Internist), noch von der UNI, die den PSA 2 Jahre später gemessen hatte.
In den Bemerkungen stand, dass die Quotierung nichts böses aussagt.
Erst nach einer weiteren Zufallsmessung, im Januar 2013, hatte ich mich 2013 hier angemeldet.
Nach dieser letzten Messung wurde ich von der UNI aufgeklärt. Der Arzt schickte mich gleich weiter in die Urologie.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich wollte Stefan wirklich nicht ärgern, aber PSA schien mir ein schlechtes Beispiel für eine unbekannte Abkürzung.

Ähnlich war es bei mir. Mein Hausarzt hatte nach dem ersten PSA Test (16 ng/ml) das Ergebnis heruntergespielt und gesagt, das müsse noch lange keinen Krebs bedeuten. Allerdings solle ich es weiter beim Urologen abklären lassen. Da ich keine Symptome hatte, habe ich mich erstmal nicht weiter darum gekümmert und erst auf Drängen meiner Frau den Urologen aufgesucht.

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es auch nicht hilft, wenn man statt PSA "Prostataspezifisches Antigen" schreibt, ein Neuer kann damit auch nichts anfangen. Man muss sich schon eingehend mit seiner Erkrankung beschäftigen wenn man nicht blind seinem Arzt vertrauen will.

Dazu gibt es ja eben den "Ersten Rat" - den sich allerdings mittlerweile mancher Urologe zur Fortbildung durchlesen könnte.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

*Wieder was dazu gelernt*

Im in der Forumsmaske auch verlinktem Urologielehrbuch:

http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/abkue..._urologie.html

entdeckte ich eben: CUG: Cysturethrographie

Weil ich damit nichts anfangen konnte, bemühte ich Google:

http://www.gesundheits-lexikon.com/M...phie-MZU-.html

Wer wirklich dem auf den Grund zu kommen versucht, was er nicht weiß, kommt bei beharrlicher eigener Suche fast immer zum Ziel. 

P.S.: Warum immer wieder beharrlich der PSA anstatt richtig das PSA geschrieben wird, bleibt ungeklärt. Vielleicht weil der ja männlich ausdrückt. Aber auch Frauen produzieren das PSA.

*"Die Neugierde allein altert nicht mit uns, sie bleibt kindisch"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## rolando

> . . . wirklich nicht ?
> ich kenne sehr viele die nicht einmal den Begriff *PSA* kennen . . .
> 
> woher sollte *ich* die Abkürzungen kennen, wenn ich vorher mit Krebs nix am " Hut " hatte.


Schlechtes Beispiel, wie ich finde!
Wenn ich für Denjenigen, der die Abkürzung *PSA* nicht kennt, den Begriff *p*rostata*s*pezifischen *A*ntigen ausschreibe, ist man keinen Schritt weiter, denn dieser Leser kann mit der ausgeschriebenen Variante wahrscheinlich genauso wenig anfangen, wie mit der Abkürzung. Wem die Abkürzung PSA bis zu seiner Registrierung in diesem Forum noch nicht begegnet ist, steht wirklich ganz am Anfang seines Handelns und sollte sich über das Basiswissen zunächst grundlegend einen Zugang zum Thema verschaffen.

Mein Vorschlag an Leute wie Michi:
Wenn ich mit einer Abkürzung - und häufig dann auch mit dem vollständig hinterlegten Begriff im Abkürzungsverzeichnis - nichts anfangen kann, einfach auch mal Dr. Google fragen oder sich im Basiswissen informieren. Die Tastatur am PC (*P*ersonal* C*omputer nicht *P*rostata* C*arcinom) kann wohl jeder bedienen, der in Lage ist sich hier einzuloggen. Sollten dann noch Unklarheiten zu den Begrifflichkeiten existieren, gibt's hier im Forum sicherlich Leute die weiterhelfen können. Bei einem so hervorragend zusammengestellten Abkürzungsverzeichnis und dem nicht minder guten Basiswissen darf man von den Leuten schon auch erwarten, dass sie selbst ein wenig die Initiative ergreifen und sich versuchen zu informieren, bevor sie sich alles von Anderen vorkauen lassen oder einfach unangemesse Kritik üben.

Roland

Beim Googeln von PSA erhält man auch folgende Vorschläge:
Peugeot Société Anonyme - Autokonzern, Parkscheinautomat, Personensuchanlage, Personal-Service-Agentur, Pacific Southwest Airlines, etc. (et cetera - und übrige Dinge). Soll keiner sagen, dass einer dieser Begriffe zur Thematik Prostatakrebs passt.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Roland,

wenn Du bei Google "das PSA" oder meinetwegen auch "der PSA"  eingibst, kommen die von Dir zusätzlich gefundenenen Erklärungen für PSA nicht vor. Aber man sollte eben auch wissen, dass es sich um das PSA handelt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Es hilft bei Google oft wenn man nicht einfach PSA sondern "Prostata PSA" eingibt. Ohne dieses ergänzende Wort findet man wirklich manchmal den Begriff oder die Abkürzung nicht.

Harald, falls ich mal "der PSA" geschrieben habe, so war dies eine Abkürzung für "der PSA Wert".

Georg

Bei mir weiß Google, dass ich mich für Prostatakrebs interessiere und filtert die Suchergebnisse in diese Richtung. Am PC meiner Frau bekäme ich ganz andere Suchergebnisse.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es auch nicht hilft, wenn man statt PSA "Prostataspezifisches Antigen" schreibt, ein Neuer kann damit auch nichts anfangen. Man muss sich schon eingehend mit seiner Erkrankung beschäftigen wenn man nicht blind seinem Arzt vertrauen will.


Das stimmt, lieber Georg.
Mit diesem Begriff _"Prostataspezifisches Antigen"_ hätte ich damals auch nichts anfangen können.
Ich versuche nun einmal meinen Humor etwas bei Seite zu schieben.

Auch die Argumente von Roland sind im Nachhinein nachvollziehbar.



> Die Tastatur am PC (*P*ersonal *C*omputer nicht *P*rostata *C*arcinom) kann wohl jeder bedienen, der in Lage ist sich hier einzuloggen.


Roland hat nur ein smilie vergessen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Auch Harald hat recht!

Sorry, lieber Werner m, aber der Titel Mein Krebs ist weg, durch IRE
ist nicht mehr aktuell.
Eröffne später etwas Neues. Vielleicht  so:  Mein Krebs ist weg, aber nicht durch IRE.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Betroffene deinen Beitrag in Google gefunden haben, und nun enttäuscht sind.
Hast du daran auch einmal gedacht?
Ich setze nur einen Titel, wenn es relevant ist.

Gruss
hartmut

PS: (sorry, abkürzung)
ich hatte hier im tread IRE auch mit einer anderen strahlen-therapie verwechselt. komme momentan nicht auf die abkürzung.  :L&auml;cheln: 
(irgend etwas womit die L-knoten bestrahlt werden . . . )
auch wieder eine abkürzung, weil ich nicht weiss, wie lümpfknoten geschrieben werden.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich komme jetzt auf die Kostenfrage zurück. Meine private Versicherung (keine Zusatz- sondern Voll-) hatte nach ursprünglicher Ablehnung des Kostenvoranschlags (vor der Op) aufgrund einer ausführlichen Begründung meinerseits (ca. 7 Monate nach Op) zunächst eine Teilsumme angeboten (zusammen mit für mich nachteiligen Nebenbedingungen für zukünftige Behandlungen), mir jetzt aufgrund einer weiteren Stellungnahme meinerseits die Kosten, die auch bei einer RPE angefallen wären, erstattet (ohne Nebenbedingungen). Die Kosten für die folgenden 3 MRTs wurden auch erstattet und auch zukünftig jeweils jährlich. Die Versicherung hat die AHB und andere Folgekosten (Kontinenz, Potenz, ...) gespart und ich habe ca 3500€ zubezahlt - so gesehen nicht so schlecht für die Versicherung; andererseits wurde noch 2016 per Landgerichtsurteil die Erstattung der IRE abgelehnt.
Weitere Infos gerne per PM.

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
ich will nur berichten wie es weitergegangen ist. Mein Ziel einer fokalen Therapie war, Duden Hauptkrebs zu entfernen. Das möglicherweise Mikrokarzinome überbleiben können war mir bewußt. Meine Hoffnung war, das es nur Gleason 3 Zellen seien. DAfür der Gewinn eines normalen Lebens. FAlls in einigen Jahren weitere Therapiemaßnahmen nötig seien wäre die Medizin vielleicht schon deutlich weiter als jetzt.
Leider war dies zu zuversichtlich. Bei mir sind wohl Mikromatastasen übergeblieben die sich rasch in aggressivere Zellen weiterentwickelt haben. mein PSA nach Eingriff lag bei 1.xx. ER stieg dann kontinuierlich an. Im März lag er bei fast 3,8
Darauf veranlasste mein Urologe ein PSMA/PET CT. Es fand speichernde Herde. DAnach fiel ich wegen anderer normaler Krankeit bis Juni aus. Ein folgendes 3Tesla MRT war unauffällig, zwei Kliniken ( Freiburg und Charité ) fanden nichts.
Danach wieder persönlich bis Sept. verhindert. PSA bei 5,6. Biopsie veranlaßt. Bis Histologie vorlag verging wieder etwas Zeit. Ergebnis : Gleason 4 und 5 in vier von 12 Stanzen. 3 Stanzen im mit Ire behandelten Lappen und eine im anderen Lappen. 14 Tage später bereits Termin zur Rpe in Mannheim.
Schnittränder nicht befallen, fokal nachweisbare Neurolscheideninvasion, aber diese Nervenstränge wurden entfernt, da nur einseitig Nerverhaltend. Sonst alles negative Tumorstadien.
Im Nachhinein war meine Annahme bei der fokalen Therapie zu optimistisch. Auch das normale Leben hat einige Monate unbeabsichtigte Zeiträume gekostet.

Gruß an alle,
ab jetzt ohne Prostata un nur einem Nervenstrang

----------


## Hvielemi

Aufdass der eine Nervenstrang seinen Dienst tuen werde!

Mit der IRE hast Du wohl nichts verloren, ausser Geld.
Im Gegenteil, fast zwei Jahre mit Prostata gewonnen.

Nun sollte man vielleicht den leider irreführenden Titel dieses
Threads ändern, dass nicht weitere Mitbetroffene in die
Kosten- und Therapiefalle IRE laufen.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute, auch in Bezug auf deine
anderen Krankheiten und ohne Prostata!
Konrad

----------


## werner m

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Die Ire Therapie hat mich nichts gekostet, da ich Studienteilnehmer war.
Den Titel kann man im Nachhinein wohl nicht mehr ändern.
Der Moderator könnte jetzt diesen Thread schließen, so daß nichts mehr dazukommen kann.

gruß
werner

----------


## MartinWK

[QUOTE=Hvielemi;103532Nun sollte man vielleicht den leider irreführenden Titel dieses Threads ändern, dass nicht weitere Mitbetroffene in die Kosten- und Therapiefalle IRE laufen.[/QUOTE]
Vor einem solchen Urteil würde ich zumindest die Ergebnisse der CROES-Studie zur IRE abwarten. Eine solche Behauptung könntest du sonst bei jedem hinschreiben, der nach (nicht-fokaler) RPE oder Strahlentherapie als Ersttherapie sich hier im Forum mit einem Rezidiv meldet. Wohlgemerkt Therapien mit dem Versprechen "kurativ", was zugegebenmaßen diskreter klingt als "Mein Krebs ist weg".

Bisher konnte ich nur diese Studie der Charité finden: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28841932
Die Studie, an der Werner teilnahm, ist offenbar beendet (wird auf der Website nicht mehr erwähnt). Ganz erfolglos kann sie nicht gewesen sein, denn IRE wird jetzt generell angeboten:
http://radiologie.charite.de/index.C...45.page/3.html
http://www.radiology-berlin.de/mitt-...kale-therapie/

Im Übrigen: wer nur den Titel liest und nicht den Thread ist selber schuld.

----------


## LowRoad

Naja, die CROES-Studie zur IRE untersucht aber auch nur fokale Therapieansätze. Nicht vergleichbar mit radikalen Therapien wie RPE oder RT! Fokale Therapien taugen eben nur für einen ganz speziellen Patientenkreis, der zwischen AS und Intervention angesiedelt ist. Ob solch ein Patientenkollektiv überhaupt existiert, oder nur künstlich geschaffen wird, um ängstliche Patienten zu beruhigen, das ist auch noch eine offene Frage.

----------


## MartinWK

Da irrst du: von "fokal" ist nirgends die Rede: Protocol CROES IRE Registry V1.pdf

Nach  jetzigem Stand spricht nichts dagegen, dass eine sachgerecht  druchgeführte IRE im Operationsgebiet alle Zellen (auch alle  Krebszellen) vernichtet. Und zwar innerhalb 24h. Eine Komplettablation  mit IRE sollte demnach radikaler sein als eine RT, bei der die  Vernichtung sich über einen viel längeren Zeitraum hinzieht und zudem  "ungeordnet" ist (Tod durch DNA-Schaden, im Wesentlichen  Doppelstrangbrüche an beliebigen Stellen) mit dem Risiko der  Strahlenresistenz. Eine Resistenz des Durchlöcherns der Zellmembran ist  hingegen schwer vorstellbar.

Den bezweifelten Patientenkreis gibt  es, er ist entstanden in Folge massenhafter PSA-Analysen, damit  einhergehend die Diagnose von immer mehr PCa mit niedrigem Grad und der  Tatsache, dass auch für diese Fälle als einzige Ersttherapie nur RPE zur  Verfügung stand. Die Strahlentherapie hat sich mühsam an ihre Seite  geschoben, man erfand AS (eine Nicht-Therapie) und schließlich den  fokalen Ansatz.
Die Angst vor dem Krebs konkurriert mit der Angst um die Behandlungsfolgen - jeder muss da seinen Weg finden.

----------


## LowRoad

Kommt drauf an, was man unter _"der CROES-Studie zur IRE"_ versteht!? Ich hatte an *diese Studie hier* gedacht, die immerhin irgendwie prospektiv läuft. Diese Art der Behandlung wird auch in der von Dir benannten Klinik angeboten:

*Charité*: _"Fokale Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms mittels Irreversibler Elektroporation (IRE)"_ bzw.: _"Fokale Therapie mittels Irreversibler Elektroporation (IRE)"_

 Die von Dir benannte Datenbankerhebung (*A Multi-Center, International Registry*) von mit IRE behandelten Patienten ist... nunja, sagen wir mal so: für's Marketing wird's vielleicht reichen. Evidenzstiftend, eher nicht.

Will man IRE, Cryo, Hifu, Protonen usw. als Alternative gegenüber den bekannten definitiven Therapien wie RPE und RT etablieren, dann muss man das prospektiv im Vergleich prüfen. So sind die Spielregeln.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo LowRoad,

wenn ich denke wie lange Hifu schon angeboten wird (wohl ca. 30 Jahre) und dass Prof. Schostak, als einer ihrer prominentesten Befürworter, in der Leitlinienkommission sitzt, so denke ich, dass die von Dir genannten Therapien wohl "nie" in die Leitlinie aufgenommen werden.

Ich selbst sehe fokale Therapie allgemein kritisch, da der Tumor in aller Regel mehrere Herde in der Prostata bildet, die man zum Teil bildgebend nicht erkennen kann. Die IRE kann aber auch die ganze Prostata ableiten. 

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Ja, die von dir genannte Studie schließt alle PCa, die durch Biopsie in beiden Seiten gefunden wurden, aus. Dadurch sind nur fokale Behandlungen zugelassen. Ich halte diesen Ansatz für überholt; die Ergebnisse werden dadurch nicht entwertet und sind sicher interessant.
Auch die etablierten Verfahren haben mit Fallstudien, Studien mit wenig Teilnehmern und mit Datenbankerhebung (damals wohl einfach nur Statistik genannt, und auf Papier geschrieben) begonnen.
Zur Begründung für Konrads pauschale Absage an die IRE bedürfte es mehr als einen Einzelfall (oder mehrere) und (noch) nicht vorliegende Studien auf Evidenzlevel 2 oder 1.

----------


## werner m

Ich sehe die IRE nicht als Alternative zur Rpe oder sonstigen Therapien an. Sie ist etwas für Leute die auch AS wählen könnten. Max bis Gleason 3 + 4. Dann sind die paar Krebszellen weg und die AS Zeit dauert wesentlich länger.

Einen weiterentwickelten Greenlightlaser halte ich für das Behandlungsinstrument der Zukunft. Er sollte ca 10 Quatratmillimeter in der Spitze habe, die sich ggflls erst in der Prostata voll entfalten und sich gezielt führen lassen. Das zu abladierende Material wird verdampft, die Eindringtiefe beträgt nur Zehntel Millimeter. Bei viel Material müssten die Dämpfe abgeführt werden. Damit ließen sich AS Patienten aber auch Patienten bei denen die gesamte Prostata entfernt werden soll wesentlich schonender ohne Nachwirkungen wie Kontinenz- oder Potenzverlust behandeln. Vorausgesetzt die anderen Parameter stimmen.

----------


## LowRoad

Martin,
ich lehne die IRE genauso wenig ab wie beispielsweise die Protonenbestrahlung! Es ist halt nur so, dass nicht etablierte Verfahren oft mit recht marktschreierischem Marketing beworben werden, um es an den die zahlenden Patienten zu bringen. Wissenschaftlich klingt das alles toll und überzeugend, und man gönnt sich dann ja auch gerne etwas Gutes. Hat man das erstmal gemacht wird man versuchen es durch Nachrationalisierung zu verteidigen, sieht man hier täglich im Forum. Das ist aber alles noch kein Beweis der Gleichwertigkeit oder Überlegenheit! Ob IRE eine Berechtigung hat, kann man kaum anhand von nicht randomisierten Studien zur fokalen Therapie feststellen, denn die Übertragbarkeit der Ergebnisse auf eine Ganzdrüsenbehandlung ist nicht gegeben. Lässt man die IRE anbietenden Kliniken ihre Patientendaten erfassen ist das zwar ganz nett, aber wirklich objektiv und verzerrungsfrei wird das nie sein.

Fokalen Therapien stehe ich auch eher etwas skeptisch gegenüber, denn die Behandlung der "Angst" durch aggressive Therapien halte ich immer für fragwürdig. Männer, die mit der Ungewissheit von Active-Surveillance nicht leben könne, sollten sich vielleicht besser psychologisch beraten lassen.


Georg,
der Versuch der indirekten Beweislastumkehr, durch zeigen auf andere, verdeutlicht nur die Schwäche der eigenen Argumente und ist kein guter Diskussionsstil.

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Werner, es ist OK, wenn du aus eigener Erfahrung nun für dich die IRE ablehnst, auch wenn der Grund dafür nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Deine initiale Diagnose war 3+4. Dass du vermutlich damals schon nach RPE upgegradet worden wärst, ist ein Mangel der Diagnostik, nicht der Behandlung. Ein sehr starkes Argument für die sofortige RPE sind die 99% Sicherheit des pathologischen Befundes. Nebenbei: der PSA-Wert von 15 bzw. dann 21 hätte dich eigentlich für die Studie der Charité disqualifiziert und damit auch für die Behandlung. So hatte ich die Kriterien jedenfalls noch Ende 2016 im Web gelesen. Dass dann nur ca. 7ml Gewebe behandelt wurden bedürfte ebenfalls der Erläuterung. Unter Annahme nur des (breit gestreuten) Mittelwertes von 3ml PSA pro ml Tumor wäre das ja exakt der Tumor ohne Sicherheitsrand gewesen.

Wenn du aber Ratschläge für Andere erteilst ("Sie ist etwas für Leute die auch AS wählen könnten.") solltest du das mit allgemein gültigen Argumenten begründen: Studien und/oder Mängeln der Methode.

Gerne lese ich mehr über den propagierten Laser - was ist mit Details der Methode oder mit Studien? Zunächst bin ich skeptisch: Laser gehört wie HIFU zu den thermischen Methoden. Der Vorteil der IRE ist gerade, dass sie nicht thermisch ist.

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo LowRoad,
2015 war Werner nicht in der Lage, sich auf randomisierte Studien zur IRE zu stützen, ebenso wie ich nicht Anfang 2017. Georg hat den Grund dafür auf den Punkt gebracht: lieber wird mit den vorhandenen Geräten und den althergebrachten Verfahren ein neues Betätigungsfeld erschlossen (übrigens auch ohne randomisierte Studien) als ein neues Verfahren. Das liegt nicht an der Persönlichkeit des Professor Schostak (der ja bekanntermaßen sehr engagiert ist), sondern an den Eigenheiten des Systems. Studien kosten viel Geld - die GKV beteiligt sich unter Umständen an den Kosten, besser sind externe Sponsoren. Bei Arzneimitteln ist das einfach, da geben die Firmen das vor und holen sich die Kosten über die Preise zurück (mit sehr gutem Profit). Entsprechend werden hauptsächlich Arzneimittel für chronische Krankheiten einer großen Menge von Menschen in reichen Ländern entwickelt.
Bei technischen Geräten und neuen Verfahren ist das nicht so einfach: (a) statt eine Pille zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu verabreichen muss der Mediziner umfangreiches eigenes Können am Gerät erwerben und einbringen (b) randomisierte Studien außerhalb des Pharmabereichs sind in der Medizin durch viele Unwägbarkeiten belastet (und durchaus umstritten, siehe dazu nur Wiki: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random...llierte_Studie).
Der Hersteller behält in diesem Fall nicht die volle Kontrolle über die Studie, er liefert nur das Werkzeug. Entsprechend ist sein Engagement in Studien geringer.

Ich stimme zu, dass es besser wäre, wenn die von den Kliniken erfaßten Patientendaten durch ein externes Audit verifiziert würden. Inwieweit das bei CROES geschieht, weiß ich nicht. Letztlich müßte man auch auf die Patienten zugehen; bisher bin ich von keinem Auditor kontaktiert worden.
Auch ich sehe fokale Therapien bei der Prostata kritisch. Bevor aber ein Gleason 3+3 mit 2mm in einer Stanze von 20 nach Fusionsbiopsie, PSA<10 durch RPE behandelt wird würde ich immer eine fokale Therapie in Betracht ziehen.

----------

